# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Любимые книжки наши и наших детей

## Домик в деревне

Вот выделились любимые книги. Хочу про них рассказать. Буду рада, если кто-то поделится тем, какие книги в почете у ваших детей.

1. Мишка Косолапый, Изд-во Мелик-Пашаев. Вообще все книги этого издательства, которые я держала в руках, рулят, они красиво сделаны, с большим вкусом. Иллюстрации немного нестандартные, на мой зашоренный взгляд, но ребенок их разглядывает до умопомрачения. Хитовая фраза: "И косолапит славно дедушка Потап!"
http://www.labirint.ru/books/210183/

2. Угадай кто, тот же Мелик-Пашаев. Иллюстрации несколько психоделические, но красивые и выдвигание картинок вызывает бурю восторгов. 
По ссылке открываются иллюстрации тоже, кстати.
http://www.labirint.ru/books/199426/

3. Ехали машины, Мелик-Пашаев. Очень добрые, нежные даже рисунки. Интересные детали. Так, например, в кабине у водителя эвакуатора мы раза с 50го только заметили милого зайчика. Тоже наш хит.
http://www.labirint.ru/books/210184/

А что у вас?

----------


## kazangi

У нас много любимейших книг, почти все изд-ва "Планета Детства"
1. Как кот стал Котом Котофеичем http://read.ru/id/411327
2. Барто "Машенька и ее друзья" 1953года книжка
3. Мишка Косолапый, но не такой как у вас, Олесь, у нас старый "мишка косолапый по лесу идет шишки собирает...." http://images.yandex.ru/yandsearch?e...679022.ru&p=14
4. Маршак "усатый-полосатый"
5. Пушкин "Сказка о рыбаке и рыбке"
6. "паровозик из ромашкова" http://images.yandex.ru/yandsearch?e...rodalit.ru&p=0 - в этой книге и русские народные сказки и мульт-сказки
7. Самая любимая книга с младенчества вот эта http://www.char.ru/books/p1291710.jpg
8. Медвежонок Барни http://images.yandex.ru/yandsearch?r...1942062.ru&p=0

----------


## yakudza

У нас среди любимых:
Русские народные потешки - простые стишкти, красочные картинки, маленький формат, Вика держит ее сама, иногда читает и без меня))
Еще нравятся сказки К.Чуковского, особенно "Айболит" (издательства Роосса)
Перед сном частенько листаем книги серии "Грамотейка", "Издательская группа Атткус" с заданиями для детей 2-3 лет (математика, развитие внимания, развитие речи, графические навыки). Приносит мне ее, спрашивай, я буду отвечать)))

----------


## kazangi

Мы "Грамотейку" тоже почитываем, нравится)))

----------


## lastochka

мы обожаем Сутеева. Всего -всего уже по цитатам разобрали. Сейчас в большом почете Тамара Крюкова и её книги. Но это уже для детишек постарше, лет3-4 минимум. Какое-то время фанатели от Волкова "Волшебник изумрудного города", но там я читала не все, а многое вообще перефразировала. Кстати, про Айболита..Я стала к Чуковскому относиться оч холодно, потому что в его произведениях много какой-то скрытой жестокости. Фраза типа :..он бежал по дорожке и ему перерезало ножки... меня шокирует. Ребенку своему я говорю "..и ему повредило ножки". Еще в сказке про крокодила есть такие слова(впечатлительным сесть и держаться за стол):"...но тебя, кровожадную гадину, я сейчас изрублю как говядину. Мне, обжора, жалеть тебя нечего: Много мяса ты съел человечьего." Ну вот скажите мне, это можно ребенку двух лет прочитать? Да это не детская сказка, а сюжет для блокбастера типа "Техасская резня бензопилой". И такими фразами весь Чуковский переполнен...Стала задумываться о его психическом здоровье...Конечно, можно выборочно что-то прочесть, даже не все стихи, а четверостишья скорее..в общем, меня настораживает. а! И еще нам очень нравятся сейчас книги Капнинского. Хорошие детские рассказы, все поучительные.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Девочки, спасибо, много идей для себя уже почерпнула.
А также полностью согласна про Чуковского, мне жутковато его стихи читать многие. Пока избегаю их вообще. 

Еще очень красивые книги у издательств Розовый жираф, Самокат, издательский дом Мещерякова, Машины Творения.

И много хорошего могу сказать про наборы книг из-ва Мозаика-Синтез "ШКОЛА СЕМИ ГНОМОВ".
http://www.labirint.ru/news/3431/

----------


## kazangi

а я не согласна про Чуковского, это для нас кажется, что он страшные вещи пишет, но у детей совсем другое восприятие. Им лучше всякие страсти воспринимать в иносказательной сказочной форме, где в конце добро обязательно побеждает самое страшное зло и все хорошо кончается. Вы почитайте русские народные сказки - там же ваще жесть! Гуси-лебеди: "Девочка дала ей кашки, мышка ей сказала: - Баба Яга пошла баню топить. она тебя вымоет-выпарит, в печь посадит, зажарит и съест, сама на твоих костях покатается..." Или Иванушка-дурачок: "... Приехали братья, крепко осерчали, взяли иванушку. зашили в мешок и потащили к реке.......пришли братья, спустили мешок под лед и побрели домой..." Или Русалка: "...и за самое сердце укусила зубами русалка старого деда,-впилась... Замотал дед головой да к речке бегом бежать... А русалка просунула пальцы под ребра, раздвинула, вцепилась зубами еще раз. Заревел дед и пал с крутого берега в омут. С тех пор по ночам выходит из омута седая его голова, мучаясь, открывает рот."  Дети и сами друг другу страшилки рассказывают, вы свое детство вспомните. Это все для защиты психики,если вдруг в реальной жизни придется с чем-то страшным столкнуться, не будет такой сильной травмы. А конкретно о Чуковском - он жил-то в какое время, революционное, военное и послевоенное, и писал соответственно для детей того времени. Представляете, ЧТО видели тогдашние дети? Сказки Чуковского - ерунда, по сравнению с реальностью.

----------


## Noireverte

Полностью согласен с kazangi. Давайте посмотрим, о чем Чуковский пишет.




> И сказал Крокодил:
> - Ты меня победил!
> Не губи меня, Ваня Васильчиков!
> Пожалей ты моих крокодильчиков!
> Крокодильчики в Ниле плескаются,
> Со слезами меня дожидаются,


Крокодил пытается разжалобить Ваню. См. "крокодиловы слезы".




> Отпусти меня к деточкам, Ванечка,
> Я за то подарю тебе пряничка.


Попытка подкупа. Помните Мальчиша-Плохиша? Он на это повелся. Ваня Васильчиков - не такой.




> Отвечал ему Ваня Васильчиков
> - Хоть и жаль мне твоих крокодильчиков,


Ивану не чуждо сострадание.




> Но тебя, кровожадную гадину,
> Я сейчас изрублю, как говядину.
> Мне, обжора, жалеть тебя нечего:
> Много мяса ты съел человечьего.


Однако совершил преступление - изволь ответить по всей строгости.

Хорошо помню, как мне читали эту сказку. На последних словах я радовался, что справедливость и добро торжествуют. И кровавые картины не стояли перед глазами. Это взрослым присуща излишняя натуралистичность. Кстати, кончилось там всё хорошо: проглоченные товарищи возвернулись, а Крокодил отправился домой к жене и детям, целый и невредимый (сравните с европейской "Красной шапочкой", что там получилось с волком?).

А вот еще оттуда же:



> Подбежал городовой:
> - Что за шум? Что за вой?
> Как ты смеешь тут ходить,
> По-турецки говорить?
> Крокодилам тут гулять воспрещается.


Можно ли детям прививать ксенофобию? И воспринимаете ли вы эти строчки буквально?

----------


## kiara

"Школа семи гномов" - читали весь набор для первого года, сейчас для дух лет. Очень нравится сыну, картинки хорошие, крупные, тематика текстов ему интересна.
А насчет Чуковского...я на его произведения смотрю сквозь призму психоанализа, да и не могу согласиться по этой же причине с его "теорией" защиты психики) Фольклор - это совсем иные образы... Есть в психологии даже такое понятие как сказкотерапия, но поверьте, произведения Корнея Чуковского к ней не относятся)))
Для детей есть много добрых и позитивных произведений.
Мой младший любит книги о животных и природе - особенно с картинками про лошадей. Вот,кстати - ищу всякие детские рассказы и сказки про них. Может кто подкинет идеи? А то Сивку-Бурку по-моему, наизусть уже знаем))))
Купили книгу (Дисней) про Спирита - но не читаю её, придумываю пояснения к картинкам сама.

----------


## Домик в деревне

О, у меня Дамиросток тоже фанат лошадей. 
Про животных и природу:
Я заказала недавно книги, думаю, будут классные, когда приедут еще напишу:
1. Машинки Творения	Если в домике тесно 
http://www.labirint.ru/books/186438
2. Алексей Лаптев: Пик, Пак, Пок
http://www.labirint.ru/books/221875/
3.Морис Карем: Кошки-мышки
http://www.labirint.ru/books/221875/

И у нас есть классная книга про животных разных, без текста, нужно по картинкам рассказы составлять:
мелик-пашаев Рассказы в картинках
http://www.labirint.ru/books/222909/

Одна из любимых книг тоже!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Вот еще книга прицельно про лошадь.
Левин, Глупая Лошадь
http://www.labirint.ru/books/226562/

и еще вот эта:
Здравствуй, лошадь!
http://www.labirint.ru/reviews/goods/164238/

----------


## kiara

О - спасибо большое! Пойду искать в магазинах! Присмотрела еще нам шикарный атлас лошадей - такое красивое издание - цена, правда-космическая для книгу в подарок ребенку-вандалу))))) *мы оч эмоционально можем книги читать - кидать вверх от радости с криками "ура", перелистывать страницы "с плеча"* ну уж очень красивая книга...Эх...нет на Озоне её...
Раньше была серия книг "Все обо всем"такие хорошие - и картинки и текст крупный, простой - сейчас такие есть - не встречали? У нас у старшего стооолько их, а вот про лошадей нет...

----------


## kiara

Мы сегодня были на презентации скозочницы Хельги Патаки, и там были книги изд-ва Самокат - класс!!!! Я готов был все скупить))))) но Ку выбрал книгу про летучего мышонка Фледолина. Дома прочли сразу 6 раз пер передыху) Это рекорд для нас  отношении интересе к одной книге. Я зафанатела Самокатом! сижу, кусаю локти, что пожмотилась (а в итоге-то наоборот - на презентации книги дешевле значительно были) и купил одну. Теперь выбираю к НГ, что заказать.

----------


## Kusya

Владимир Сутеев: Сказки и картинки http://www.labirint.ru/books/24157/
Тамара Крюкова: Автомобильчик Бип http://www.labirint.ru/books/70822/
Тамара Крюкова: Крошка Ежик http://www.labirint.ru/books/119465/
Батлер, Макнаутон: Медвежонок и его друзья http://www.labirint.ru/books/181879/

----------


## yakudza

Немного переименовала тему. 
Давайте поделимся здесь еще и тем, что читаем сами. Имеется в виду художественная литература (про просветительскую - отдельная тема).
Хватает ли вообще времени на себя?

----------


## yakudza

Книги издательства "Самокат" можно приобрести в клубе "ЧаКу" (Пушкина 1/20). По ценам дешевле, чем в интернет-магазинах.
Как раз на днях привезли новую партию.

----------


## kiara

Теперь эти книги (изд-во Самокат) можно будет приобрести и в Монтессори-центре, ждем партию ко второй неделе марта, после праздничных дней
Будут и еще интересные издательства.

----------


## Ёжик

Наши свежеприобретенные книги 
Людмила Петрановская "Что делать, если"
Шон Кови "7 навыков активных детей"
А вообще я книжный маньяк и обнаружение Озона в Калуге прогрызет существенную дыру в семейном бюджете)))
Свежий заказ ждет своего часа
1. Братец Кролик и братец Лис  Джоэль Харрис (иллюстрации Дона Дейли,перевод Динары Селивёрстовой)
2. Прогулки по Третьяковской галерее с поэтом Андреем Усачевым  А. Усачев
3. Рассказы в картинках  Николай Радлов
4. Великий могучий русский язык. Крылатые слова в стихах и картинках для детей всех возрастов  Андрей Усачев
5. Веселый старичок  Даниил Хармс (Иллюстрации Елены Селивановой, мой любимый Махаон)
6. Жила-была собака  Ирина Пивоварова (Махаон! художник М. Михальская)
7. Сказочное путешествие Нильса с дикими гусями  Сельма Лагерлеф  (Пересказ Тарловского, иллюстрации Алмазовой и Шварова).

----------


## Kusya

Мы сейчас читаем Бажова "Серебряное копытце", немного Пришвина, Бианки.
Очень нравится Сергей Козлов с милейшим ежиком .
а что у вас новенького?

----------


## Ёжик

Мы Винни-Пуха читаем, перед ним был "Волшебник Изумрудного города", а на очереди Нильс с дикими гусями.
В аудиокниках опять хит - Жили-были ежики" и Чевостик про человека.

----------


## Веснушка

мы обычно в метро книгами затариваемся в метро. изд-во махаон почти все, все классные. мне оооочень понравилась книга цыферова (автора паровозика из ромашково), офигенские маленькие сказочки, побуждают думать, фантазировать, очень трогательные все. рекомендую. мы еще книжки про кротика любим, хармса тоже. муми-тролей, но новых авторов, тоже читаем по нескольку раз. сутеев вне конкуренции конечно.

----------


## Веснушка

зато вот русские сказки не катят вообще у нас. купила очень хорошее издание в глянце на нг прошлый Гоше, и никак не идут эти сказки. странно...

----------


## yakudza

> зато вот русские сказки не катят вообще у нас. купила очень хорошее издание в глянце на нг прошлый Гоше, и никак не идут эти сказки. странно...


На этот счет была статья в ДР - лексика народных сказок и их ситуации - нашим детям уже не понятны. Может поэтому.

----------


## kazangi

а мы любим русские сказки, но до некоторых еще не доросли. Пока только малышовые - про Пыха, Лубяную избушку, Волк и Лиса, Бобовое зернышко, в общем все про зверей. А про людей еще рано и про бабу Ягу тоже, Улька слишком близко к сердцу их воспринимает.

----------


## Jazz

И Тим любит русские сказки. Про животных, да, особенно (Зимовье зверей, Маша и медведь, Три медведя, Лисичка со скалочкой, Петушок и бобовое зернышко, еще какие-то). А еще у моей мамы есть книга русских сказок в обработке А.Толстого. Она совсем без картинок и сказки там некоторые, как бы сказать,... страшноватые. Так вот он бабушку каждый раз, когда к ней приходит, упрашивает читать. А ей не хочется читать мелкому про то, как мужик у медведя ногу отрезал, и сварил, и шкуру с нее содрал. Вот бабушка и "читает", сочиняя каждый раз на ходу новое окончание сказки.  А еще у нас сейчас хит из русских - Сестрица Аленушка и братец Иванушка.

----------


## kazangi

у нас тоже есть такая страшная книжка в обработке Толстого. некоторые сказки - просто жуть.

----------


## yakudza

во-во! Куда там Чуковскому! (как-то мы тут обсуждали, что у него жестокость). Я "Морозко" читала с ужасом! Не знаю, в чьей обработке. "Стариковой дочки косточки везут..." Жуть!

----------


## Ёжик

Ох, сейчас поделюсь своими последними приобретениями)
Вот эта прочиталась на одном дыхании) я же люблю еще по ролям читать, такого страху на ребенка своего нагнала, жуть) ну в русских народных сказках и без ролей ужастиков много (местами подвергала цензуре, например, вместо черепа с горящими глазами у нас была свечка)
http://www.labirint.ru/books/179894/

У меня со времен раннего детства старшего хранятся 2 книги, формата А4 с картонными страницами, приличными рисунками и с одним стихотворением А. Барто на развороте (из Игрушек). Сколько не искала ничего подобного не попадалось. Сейчас фанатеет по ним младший. И тут случайно нашлось достойное продолжение (форматом А3, огромный простор для творчества)
http://www.labirint.ru/books/256577/ (только стоит, как самолет(( )

Теперь у нас вся серия про Петсона)
http://www.labirint.ru/series/18657/

Котобои Усачева приглянулись нам с сыном одинаково, такие уютные книги приятно читать, сидя на диване, закутавшись в плед.
http://www.labirint.ru/books/274528/
http://www.labirint.ru/books/297822/

Серия про Мишу собралась для младшего
http://www.labirint.ru/series/17147/

Сейчас ждем с нетерпением
http://www.labirint.ru/books/289461/
http://www.labirint.ru/books/307601/
http://www.labirint.ru/books/310351/
http://www.labirint.ru/books/264506/
http://www.labirint.ru/books/210921/
http://www.labirint.ru/books/305530/
http://www.labirint.ru/books/121565/
Грибачева заказала 
http://www.labirint.ru/authors/41063/

На пробу заказала такие книги
http://www.labirint.ru/books/49638/
http://www.labirint.ru/books/249470/

Напишу наши хиты некоторые. Дедморозовка и иже с ней Усачева, Собачка Соня, Жили-были Ежики, Носов, Незнайка (1 часть), Буратино, Что делать, если (обе части), Сутеев, Хармс, Мориц, Левин, Пивоварова и пр. Волшебник Изумрудного города, Нильс (правда, пока в сокращении( ), Братец Кролик и братец Лис, и пр. и пр.)) Радлов "Истории в картинках", Чуковского даже недавно вспомнили), серия про Петсона и Финдуса и пр. и пр. )
Напишу еще, что не пошло.
Прочитали со скрипом и то не всего Винни Пуха, начали и бросили "Папа, мама, бабушка, 8 детей и грузовик", Карлосона, 2 и 3 часть Незнайки, Осеева как-то не очень идет, Питер Пэн пока не зацепил, от продолжения Волкова отказывается - боится (впечатлительный у меня ребенок, не то слово). 
Я читаю только тогда, когда слушает затаив дыхание.

Есть у нас еще 3 книги из этой серии http://www.labirint.ru/search/%E6%E8...E%EB%E8%EA%E8/
Давно их покупали-читали, сыну нравилось, но я из забраковала. Текст там какой-то корявый, местами безобразный, хотя иллюстрации интересные.
Вообще сложно о книгах писать, тем более сразу о многих. О книгах надо сидя на полу около книжного шкафа рассказывать)

----------


## Ёжик

Еще мой младший дорос вот до этой шикарной "Репки")
http://www.labirint.ru/books/244990/

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Еще мой младший дорос вот до этой шикарной "Репки")
> http://www.labirint.ru/books/244990/


Ааааа, какая красота. Ух, ты, уже и младший дорос?? Слушает внимательно? Моя младшая все больше по части порвать-полистать.

----------


## Ёжик

Ага, мой младший - это просто именины сердца для меня) книги любит давно и нежно) Репку мы стандартную в принципе не так давно слушать начали (я, правда, и не предлагала, помня старшего, которого все первые полтора года жизни я к книгам приучала) а сегодня махаоновскую Репку достала, пыль сдула))) и пошла на ура у обоих))
Я, кстати, ее в Метро прошлым летом.
А вам тогда точно серию Городок надо, ее порвать сложно)

----------


## Веснушка

а у нас сейчас все больше мультики, к сожалению(((((..... хотя тоже с года, да даже раньше, обожал книги, мог по часу сидеть слушать, потом еще дольше. много-много мы всего перечитали-пресмотрели до 3х лет. а теперь мультики эти все с ног на голову перевернули! может, пройдет конечно. из книг сейчас единственное, что читаем - Муми-Троли! не Туве Янсон, новые, с очень красочными иллюстрациями. Их можем долго читать, у нас пока 7 историй. и еще цыферова очень любим. причем Гошик всегда предпочитал прозу, стихи никогда в фаворе не были. Купила Маленького принца, но заинтересовали только иллюстрации - ну конечно, это ж Ника Гольц)) отложила, вернемся позже.

----------


## Ёжик

О, мы на этих Мумиках тоже долго сидели со страшим. А телевизор "сломаться" не может случайно? Мне кажется, такое само у маленьких не проходит.

----------


## Веснушка

когда совсем затянет, то телевизору наверное все же придется сломаться))) телевизор же не может только для Гошика сломаться, а папа наш поломки телевизора не выдержит))) я то к нему вообще не подхожу, разве что пыль вытереть....

----------


## mamaRita

Мне кажется, это проходит... У моего старшего (запойного любителя книг с 4х месяцев!!! ни одной ни разу не порвал) года в 3 был такой период:"Артем, мож почитаем?" "нееет! Только Маугли смотреть!" и т.п. К 4 ввели правило: за 2 часа до сна никакого телевизора, только книги. В итоге втянулся опять, обожает не только художественную, но и всевозможную познавательную (типа энциклопедий для младших школьников) литературу.

----------


## mamaRita

А с Маленьким принцем, Оль, вы поспешили! Это ж книжка была написана для взрослых (одна из двух моих любимых, кстати...). Там же все зашифровано, символично... Думаю, не раньше 12 (а то и 14) она заинтересовать ребенка сможет.

----------


## polya

Мы тоже телевизор убрали, а то как снежный ком - зависимость настоящая. Исключение - полчаса утром, пока мелкий досыпает, чтобы его не будил.

Сейчас у нас фавориты - истории про кроликов Женевьев Юрье.

----------


## Ёжик

Ну вот и мне кажется, что сам, без помощи взрослых, телевизор не отваливается(
А мне принесли заказ с Лабиринта) День удался!!

----------


## Ёжик

Годовас мой еще вчера открыл для себя "Цыпленка" Чуковского в моем пересказе, близком к тексту) и с удовольствием листал сказки Сутеева.

----------


## kiara

Пора б и мне отчитаться)
Мой последний заказ с изд-ва КомпасГид, чУдные книги! На Рождество купила приииличную стопочку у Лены у нас в Леле, но самой заказать много дешевше выходит)
Последние книги были Новогодне-Рождественские :вся серия про маленького Деда Мороза (http://book.kompasgid.ru/index.php?/...product_id,57/ ) , о Рождестве http://book.kompasgid.ru/index.php?/...product_id,56/
милейшая история о маме http://book.kompasgid.ru/index.php?/...product_id,21/

----------


## Ёжик

Пора уже книгостопки выкладывать)

----------


## kiara

Из Самокатовского:
стихи Яснова - http://www.samokatbook.ru/ru/book/view/127/
отдельный восторг http://www.samokatbook.ru/ru/book/view/100/
о московском зоопарке http://www.samokatbook.ru/ru/book/view/94/
оооочень необычная история о девочке с крылышками http://www.samokatbook.ru/ru/book/view/84/
С Лабиринта собрала все истории о Саше и Маше http://www.labirint.ru/books/97182/
вот эта серия из 3 (пока) книжечек http://www.labirint.ru/series/22677/
что-то еще забыла.....

----------


## летняя мама

Покажу и я наши последние  посленовогодние приобретения:
дочь в последнее время к иллюстрациям Спирина неравнодушна. Вот купили 2 книги
http://read.ru/id/466571/ "Каштанка"
http://read.ru/id/1396669/ "Марфа" . Сынка всплакнул даже:"Птичку жааалкааа"
(покупали в Озоне, на рид.ру просто фоток больше. А лабиринт с Риполом не работает(( )
Опять "Рипол" (из Озона, бывают и у нас в книжном в 21 веке)
http://read.ru/id/1345510/ Волшебные сказки Норвегии
http://read.ru/id/616255/ Волшебные сказки Швеции (иллюстратор- мой любимый Бауэр)
http://read.ru/id/1394061/ Волшебные сказки Англии
дочь, хоть и  мелкая еще, но буквоежка страшная, и к тому же эстет, помимо интересного текста должны быть отличные иллюстрации http://read.ru/id/625634/ Диккенс "Рождественская песнь в прозе" 
http://www.labirint.ru/books/280624/ интересные и красиво оформленные математические задачи
http://www.labirint.ru/books/138861/ Праздники на Руси
http://www.labirint.ru/books/49924/ Славянская мифология

http://www.labirint.ru/books/208429/ из последних самая-самая дочкина любимая 
http://www.labirint.ru/books/309500/...E+%EF%EE%F0%F3 до этой немного не доросли, но купили на вырост. Уж очень хороша.

и немного "Махаона"
http://www.labirint.ru/books/317818/ Зощенко (мои его прям обожают, дочка в 2 года слушала раскрыв рот)
http://www.labirint.ru/books/319306/ "Муму"
http://www.labirint.ru/books/281012/ "Ветер в ивах"
http://www.labirint.ru/books/229187/ Алиса

А, ну и "Груффало" с его "Дочуркой" , сына бегает и кричит:"Ой мама, я Андрюффало, я тебя понюфало".  А вчера на улице :"Ага,угу, вижу след на снегу!" 

Дочка Асадова , Пушкина и Бунина обожает (стихи)

Вот эта красота в отложенных уже несколько месяцев лежит, никак не появится на складе(( http://www.labirint.ru/books/192321/ если кто где видел, скажите, плиз.

А самая большая любоФФ у нас к книгам Издательского Дома Мещерякова. С таким вкусом и любовью они сделаны!

----------


## Kusya

Девчонки, спасибо, что делитесь своими любимыми книжками, весьма познавательно читать ваши сообщения!
у нас сейчас такие хиты:
Г.А. Крылов: Автомобили. Школьный путеводитель http://www.labirint.ru/books/15885/
Филип Стил: Поезда. Великие путешествия http://www.labirint.ru/books/306319/
Сергей Махотин: Прогулки по лесу http://www.labirint.ru/books/154546/
и вообще эта серия издательства Белый город просто великолепна! у нас еще есть:
Ольга Колпакова: Детский травник http://www.labirint.ru/books/283290/
Ольга Колпакова: Занимательное природоведение для малышей http://www.labirint.ru/books/172472/
Ольга Колпакова: Занимательная биология http://www.labirint.ru/books/246364/
Константин Ушинский: Родное Слово http://www.labirint.ru/books/116158/.

недавно начали читать про Приключения Карандаша и Самоделкина http://www.labirint.ru/books/264506/, хохочем в голос, как они летали на огурце и ездили на машине с подушками, вместо шин.

сейчас жду скидку выходного дня, в корзине уже лежит:
Изобретения http://www.labirint.ru/books/257721/
Человек http://www.labirint.ru/books/184334/
Людмила Петрановская: Что делать, если... http://www.labirint.ru/books/284964/ (по рекомендации подруги)
Иван Малкович: Большой город, маленький зайчик, или мед для мамы http://www.labirint.ru/books/158743/ (невозможно очаровательная история, нам конечно уже поздновато...)
Сьюз Доктор: Слон Хортон и город ктотов http://www.labirint.ru/books/183247/ (трогательная история, как слон охранял пушинку, на которой жили человечки)

----------


## летняя мама

Писать про все книжки не буду, очень много их у нас. Но вот про эту промолчать не могу, влюбились с первого взгляда и слога
"Легенда о маленьком буксире" Бродского с иллюстрациями Олейникова http://www.labirint.ru/books/293404/
В Озоне цена ниже.

----------


## летняя мама

Сейчас в Озоне увидела книгу "Азбука Александра Бенуа в картинках". Издательство Рипол. 
http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/5699483/
В рид.ру можно картинки посмотреть http://read.ru/id/995216/
7 лет назад сестра подарила нам такую же(немецкого издательства), отстояв за ней в Москве огромную очередь.
Для обучения чтения она конечно не очень подойдёт. Но для эстетического наслаждения и развития у детей хорошего вкуса очень даже. Мои обожают разглядывать картинки в этой книге.
В теме"интернет магазины" я выложила коды на доп. скидку 10% и бесплатную доставку в магазине Озон, и до 16 мая там акция 3-я книга за рубль.

----------


## Ёжик

Летняя мама, спасибо) Бродского заказала.
Ну и вообще пошла  вразнос и назаказывала всякого разного)
Токмакова http://www.labirint.ru/books/160021/
http://www.labirint.ru/books/239287/
http://www.labirint.ru/books/321784/
http://www.labirint.ru/books/261458/
Не знаю зачем, но знаю почему)) потому что Васнецов http://www.labirint.ru/books/269409/
http://www.labirint.ru/books/287589/
Это младшему должно понравится) http://www.labirint.ru/books/294238/ http://www.labirint.ru/books/325362/ http://www.labirint.ru/books/336401/ 
Это старшему несколько книг из серии http://www.labirint.ru/series/19678/
Ему же http://www.labirint.ru/books/300609/
Это по просьбе мужа заказала - будут химичить) http://www.labirint.ru/books/219541/ http://www.labirint.ru/books/251708/
Ну и себе зачем-то (для общего развития видимо)) http://www.labirint.ru/books/156899/

----------


## летняя мама

Ёжик, если любите "похимичить", то вот еще на эти наборы открыток от ИДМ http://read.ru/id/549406/ http://read.ru/id/549406/ и книги http://read.ru/id/493778/ http://read.ru/id/95896/ обратите внимание.
Моим открытки больше понравились, удобнее , чем книга.
В Озоне дешевле, в риде просто нагляднее, фото много. А с Лабиринтом Мещеряков перестал работать.
И у ИДМ скоро (ближе к осени) выйдет "Снегурочка" с иллюстрациями Васнецова. В серии "Отражения". Очень жду.

Бродский в этом издании больше деткам подходит, чем в других(на мой взгляд). Мои пока о о предназначении в жизни, о смерти не очень задумываются. Они стихотворение буквально воспринимают . Про порт, про буксир, про его работу.
Чуть более года назад это произведение "Розовый жираф" выпустил совместно с фондом "Подари жизнь". С иллюстрациями больных детишек (кого-то из них нет уже).  Я её купила(вернее деньги перечислила) а забирать не стала. Тягостное впечатление она на меня произвела. И текст совсем по другому воспринимается.

----------


## Ёжик

Cпасибо, учту)
Ой, повезло вам) у нас разговоры о смерти были очень болезненные, пока я про реинкарнацию  не рассказала) теперь сына мучает вопрос о вечности Бога, никак он не может это уяснить) Вообще забавно так за ним наблюдать) недавно решил помолиться за всех курильщиков)
Да, и иллюстрации больных детишек точно лишили бы нас сна на долго(

----------


## летняя мама

Сочинение на тему"что я читал этим летом")), здесь не всё, только самое полюбившееся.
У нас наметился перекос в сторону поэзии, стихотворное лето:
http://www.labirint.ru/books/354468/
http://www.labirint.ru/books/325269/
http://www.labirint.ru/books/309761/ здесь "Звездочет" самый любимый
http://www.labirint.ru/books/317358/
http://www.labirint.ru/books/270083/
http://www.labirint.ru/books/344575/
http://www.labirint.ru/books/167758/
http://www.labirint.ru/books/314008/
http://www.labirint.ru/books/313928/ полюбилась именно эта с Васнецовым
http://www.labirint.ru/books/348839/ а здесь иллюстрации больше стихов нравятся
http://www.labirint.ru/books/317946/ и неожиданноо понравился Маяковский, да))

немного про животных
http://www.labirint.ru/books/348839/ про черного сеттера, дети в восторге. Правда, последнюю главу младшему не читала. уж очень грустно.
http://www.labirint.ru/books/269760/
http://www.labirint.ru/books/342342/ ужасная обложка, но внутри симпатичные иллюстрации, из-за них и купила, без иллюстраций у нас уже была
http://www.labirint.ru/books/171777/ наша любимая, за 4 года  сто раз перечитанная 
http://www.labirint.ru/books/31291/
http://www.labirint.ru/books/287591/
http://www.labirint.ru/books/354036/

Это уже для старшей, тоже про животных .. и про людей
http://www.labirint.ru/books/60413/
http://www.labirint.ru/books/314031/
http://www.labirint.ru/books/345493/

Мой любимый Коваль, и детям нравится
http://www.labirint.ru/books/351019/ светлая и добрая-добрая
http://www.labirint.ru/books/337356/
http://www.labirint.ru/books/315110/
http://www.labirint.ru/books/327698/
http://www.labirint.ru/books/343396/
http://www.labirint.ru/books/340210/
http://www.labirint.ru/books/335546/
и еще брали в библиотеке "Полынные сказки" Коваля с иллюстрациями Устинова, жаль не переиздают, сразу бы купила(ИДМ обещал, но что-то тишина)

и для развития кругозора
http://www.labirint.ru/books/183069/
http://www.labirint.ru/books/235655/
дочь их "проглотила", мне тоже интересно было
http://www.labirint.ru/books/300609/
http://www.labirint.ru/books/188077/
http://www.labirint.ru/books/279811/
прочитали с дочкой почти все книги из сериии "научные развлеченья" (да, и я их читаю, интересно))  ),http://www.labirint.ru/series/8112/ ИДМ снова в Лабиринте, но цены((, в Озоне, и даже в Риде гораздо дешевле

и вот еще из этой серии книги нравятся   http://www.labirint.ru/series/20965/

книги про Суббастика http://www.labirint.ru/authors/11642/, сначала не пошло, потом за уши было не оттянуть (старшую)

мне почему-то снова хотелось читать про войну, читала и художственную литературу и документальную. И перечитала любимую Туве Янссон. "Летняя книга" и "Дочь скульптора", на очереди Чехов  http://www.labirint.ru/books/342898/ и Коровин http://www.labirint.ru/books/314020/

----------


## olga_s

Девочки! насоветуйте мне книг на Лабиринте для годовалого Вени, который вдруг стал великим книголюбом))
про школу семи гномов знаю. что ещё? )))

----------


## летняя мама

http://www.labirint.ru/search/%EB%E0...D%E5%F6%EE%E2/
это с Васнецовым
У Мелик-Пашаев http://www.labirint.ru/pubhouse/1524/
про Карлехена, Кошкин дом очень красивая, опять же с Васнецовым, Пик, ПАк, Пок,  Рассказы радлова в картинках

----------


## olga_s

спасибо! у меня такая же "Кошкин дом" была)))

а "Ладушки" - какая чудесная!

----------


## летняя мама

> спасибо! у меня такая же "Кошкин дом" была)))


А у Кошкин дом уже был, эту купила только из-за Васнецова, и ни чуть не пожалелела.

Еще с рисунками Сутеева посмотрите http://www.labirint.ru/authors/23374/

http://www.labirint.ru/books/158894/ 

http://www.labirint.ru/books/254830/ Васнецов наше все))

серия я открываю мир, хвалят очень http://www.labirint.ru/series/21876/

http://www.labirint.ru/series/24745/

http://www.labirint.ru/books/219978/ сереты пластилина Рони Орена(израильского мультипликатора) у него скоро выйдут Новый год и Рождество, 2 книги, лепка

http://www.labirint.ru/series/24503/ тоже для малышков

http://www.labirint.ru/books/325302/ Маршак со старыми советскими иллюстрациями

----------


## olga_s

Летняя мама! а Ладушки и Болтали две сороки - они дублируют друг друга по содержанию, да? какую лучше?

----------


## летняя мама

olga_s, я , если честно, не знаю. Посмотрите фото, там наверняка есть картинки с содержанием.
У меня нет этих книг, знаю только, что у Детгиза качество хорошее (это сороки), а Октопусовскую Ладушки ругали за то, что сильно печать была затемнена, но это в первом тираже, сейчас переиздали.
Сороки на мелованной бумаге, 128 страниц, цена 434
А ладушки на офсете 80 страниц 385 руб.

http://www.labirint.ru/books/254830/ вот почитайте отзыв пользователя *ТУТ и ТАМ*, выбор явно в пользу Детгиза, но это субъективно если.

----------


## летняя мама

Девочки, я собираюсь в Озоне заказать книгу Рождественская елка Издательского дома Мещерякова.

http://idmkniga.livejournal.com/158943.html
http://idmkniga.livejournal.com/159063.html
http://idmkniga.livejournal.com/160312.html
шикарный подарок к Новому году.

Списывалась с издательством(они в регион бесплатно отправляют) цена в издательстве 870 руб.
В СП 805+ почта

А в Озоне у меня сейчас есть скидка, еще несколько дней будет действовать. цена 835,60
http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/18807698

В лабиринте и риде больше тысячи цена была

Кто-нибудь хочет присоединиться? Заказывать буду в ближайшие дни, но книга выйдет в 20-х числах октября, т. е. доставят не раньше, чем начало ноября

----------


## Ёжик

У нас пользовалась популярностью еще вот эта серия http://www.labirint.ru/series/20668/

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Девочки! насоветуйте мне книг на Лабиринте для годовалого Вени, который вдруг стал великим книголюбом))
> про школу семи гномов знаю. что ещё? )))


Оля, мое самое первое сообщение в этой теме - это наш выбор на ваш возраст. И у сына, и у дочки в этом возрасте - это котируемые книжки =))
Карлхена тоже крайне рекомендую. Особенно сейчас вышло переиздание и страницы из картона, раньше были тонкие. В издательстве Самокат еще есть книги Зимняя книга, Летняя книга, Осенняя и Весенняя, они тоже прекрасны, их можно часами разглядывать, мы периодически занимаемся!

----------


## Веснушка

девочки, а "Школу семи гномов" никто не заказывал? как вам?

----------


## Ёжик

Мне не очень нравится, если честно. Картинками и заданиями. Тоже самое можно сделать либо в процессе жизни, либо из подручных материалов. И более качественно.

----------


## Веснушка

Ежик, спасибо! вот если честно, меня смутило как раз это....

----------


## Домик в деревне

> девочки, а "Школу семи гномов" никто не заказывал? как вам?


 Там некоторые книги удачные, а так чтобы прям всю серию покупать, мне кажется, смысла нет. Говорю, как человек, покупавший всю серию 0-1 и 1-2. 
2-3 и 3-4 года буквально по одной книжке купили, они тонкие и удобны в дорогу. Но уже в магазине посмотрели просто и выбрали конкретные. 
Они хороши, когда времени нет ничего своего придумывать или когда родственникам, которые редко с детьми играют, но хотят с ним чем-то заняться, их можно дать и тогда они посидят и с ребенком пообщаются и позанимаются. Родственники это любят =) Все при деле.

----------


## Веснушка

Домик, спасибо! а на лабиринте, как я понимаю, можно только серию купить, да? потому что я тоже бы взяла немногие, именно из за того, что в дорогу хорошо.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Что мне кажется интересным.
Книги Елены Макаровой http://www.labirint.ru/authors/104127/
Крайне рекомендую. Прям зачитываюсь. И еще поняла, что дети гораздо легче реагируют, когда я читаю бумажную книгу, а не жэжэшечку с компьютера. Ооооо...

Петсон и Финдус!!!http://www.labirint.ru/search/петсон%20и%20финдус/
Про бобра Кастора!! http://www.labirint.ru/search/бобер%20кастор/
Иллюстрации очень приятно разглядывать!! И текст хорош! 
И разочарование в книгах это Махаоновские энциклопедии первые. Не понравились совсем: про Драконов, про рыцарей, про пиратов. Все слишком кровожадно. Отсюда http://www.labirint.ru/search/твоя%2...ахаон%20/
При этом История транспорта - хороша, про животных тоже. А вот тематическое, так сказать, не очень пошло у меня. Сыну нравятся, но там есть чернуха, на мой взгляд. Вот.

Сегодня были в Шардаме (в ЦДХ кафе детское), там есть книжная полка. Увидела книги вот этого издательства: http://www.labirint.ru/search/аркебус/?genre=
Потрясающие картинки, открываются. сделаны качественно, текст на уровне, никакой чернухи. Сына было вообще не оторвать. Остановила только цена, там стоило по 600р. книжка, куплю лучше в Лабиринте, когда там какая-нибудь акция будет. В общем, рекомендую.

----------


## летняя мама

> Что мне кажется интересным.
> Сегодня были в Шардаме (в ЦДХ кафе детское), там есть книжная полка. Увидела книги вот этого издательства: http://www.labirint.ru/search/аркебус/?genre=
> Потрясающие картинки, открываются. сделаны качественно, текст на уровне, никакой чернухи. Сына было вообще не оторвать. Остановила только цена, там стоило по 600р. книжка, куплю лучше в Лабиринте, когда там какая-нибудь акция будет. В общем, рекомендую.


Я несколькими сообщениями выше эту серию рекомендовала. В Озоне сейчас цена на них 456,50 и акция 4-ая книга за рубль. Получается 342 руб. за книгу. В теме интернет-магазины я еще про кодовые слова на Озон писала.

А мы вчера всей семьей "Космосом" Зины Суровой зачитывались.  Купила, потому что все хвалят. Но вот что настолько понравится-прям не ожидала, честно.

----------


## yakudza

> Я несколькими сообщениями выше эту серию рекомендовала.



пишите, пожалуйста, вкратце, что рекомнедуете - автор, название, о чем или чем нравится. А то одни ссылки - это не совсем удобоваримо, ИМХО

----------


## летняя мама

> Что мне кажется интересным.
> И разочарование в книгах это Махаоновские энциклопедии первые.


Мне они тоже не нравятся. Зато от махаоновских энциклопедических путеводителей http://www.labirint.ru/series/9758/ и атласов http://www.labirint.ru/books/335819/ http://www.labirint.ru/books/188077/ http://www.labirint.ru/books/300770/ в полном восторге.  Красивейшие фотографии и отличная подача материала.   Правда, это на чуть более старший возраст. Но мой четырехлетка с удовольствием фотографии рассматривает.
 Сейчас вот Махаон еще одну серию начал выпускать "Знаешь ли ты?". Симпатичные, на мой взгляд. http://www.labirint.ru/series/24912/

----------


## Ёжик

Встретился очередной список книг для детского чтения, начиная с 6-ти лет. Делюсь) http://www.liga1199.ru/drpl/readlist

----------


## Kerry

Наш список книг просто огромен. Мы читаем и Михалкова, и Чуковского, и Барто. Помню, я в детстве стихи этих авторов наизусть знала. Хороши они и запоминаются отлично. Вот с дочурой тоже практикую. Ну, конечно сказки. Каждый раз перед сном мы читаем разные-разные.  Золушку любит очень. Несколько раз уже перечитывала. А недавно заказали через портал "Школы семи гномов"  аудиокниги "Первое чтение: рассказы, сказки" и Барто "Я расту". Их слушаем в машине.

----------


## kiara

На Лабиринте как раз акция!!! Три дня скидок + 10% к накопительной личной. На детские книги - 3 ноября. Пароль "Лиспопад".
Кто хотел книг прикупить? У меня 15% получается, могу заказать.

----------


## kiara

А я купила всю серию книг Хэрриота Джеймса http://www.labirint.ru/books/268445/

----------


## летняя мама

> А я купила всю серию книг Хэрриота Джеймса http://www.labirint.ru/books/268445/


Интересно пишет? Давно присматриваюсь к ним, хотела племяннику (10 лет) купить. Он большой любитель живности, в веткружок при биофаке МГУ ходит. Не рано на такой возраст? Да, и бумага белая, или газетная?

----------


## Веснушка

Девочки, детских книг очень хороший список получается, если по всей теме собрать. а вот насчет взрослых как? вы сами что читаете, если успеваете?)) или может когда то читали и запало в душу? я кроме детской психологии давно уже ничего не читала... вот решила наверстать упущенное. кто что посоветует?

----------


## kiara

Летом-осенью перечитывала:
Кларисса Пинкола Эстес "Бегущая с волками" 
Эрих Мария Ремарк "Приют грез"
Данте "Божественная комедия"
Виктор Гюго "Собор парижской Богоматери"
Переписка Колчака и Тимиревой.
Список был больше, но рука (и очевидна душа) тянулась именно к этому. Еще была Мария Монтессори с тремя томами))))) ну и Ньюфелд.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Девочки, детских книг очень хороший список получается, если по всей теме собрать. а вот насчет взрослых как? вы сами что читаете, если успеваете?)) или может когда то читали и запало в душу? я кроме детской психологии давно уже ничего не читала... вот решила наверстать упущенное. кто что посоветует?


Про Елену Макарову я уже говорила?
Также первую книгу из Оксаниного списка читаю, нравится! Местами очень сильно!

----------


## Kati

Нам на НГ подарили книжку Юнны Мориц "Крыша ехала домой". Чудесные, веселые и добрые стихи, многие из которых стали всем известными песнями. И замечательные иллюстрации Антоненкова, разумеется.

----------


## Kati

Да, еще из последнего мною прочитанного: Карлос Руис Сафон "Тень ветра" - зачитывались с мужем в каждую свободную минутку. Если есть настроение и время "проглотить" книгу - то это оно))

----------


## летняя мама

Сейчас в Лабиринте нашла детские альманахи . В книги вошли произведения поэтов и писателей XIX-XX веков. В оформлении и составлении альманаха использованы материалы из коллекции старинных детских книг и открыток художника Владислава Рылькова и московских коллекционеров. Посмотрела фото разворотов -такие добрые и уютные книги, уверена, что мне и деткам понравятся.
http://www.labirint.ru/books/240377/ Добрые друзья, мне показалось, что много рождественской тематики
а вот эти три с весенними обложками заказала и себе и на подарки к 8 марта и Пасхе
http://www.labirint.ru/books/362952/ Задушевное слово
http://www.labirint.ru/books/335532/ Чудесная верба
http://www.labirint.ru/books/335528/ Вестник весны

Еще жду книгу"Девочки" От ИДМ. Скоро приедет. Подарок дочке на 8 марта. В книгу вошли рассказы и стихи русских писателей . По названию понятно, что направленность девчачья.  _А в заметках о том, как воспитывались, одевались, отдыхали и играли юные барышни позапрошлого века, оживают эти светлые девичьи образы, глядя на нас со старинных открыток своими ясными глазками с затаённой искоркой озорства._(из рецензии издателя)http://www.labirint.ru/books/372331/

Еще не могу спокойно проходить мимо военной темы. Скупаю практически всё, что издается детского о ВОв.
книга о Сталинградской битве http://www.labirint.ru/books/374150/ Сталинград. Победа на Волге.

Детям постоянно что-то покупаю, читаем каждый день помногу. Написать руки не доходят.

Сама сейчас Севастопольские рассказы Толстого перечитала. Навеяло поездкой в Севастополь в ноябре. На Новый год мне подарили 2 книги "Детство в царском доме. Как растили наследников русского престола" и "Отроку благочестие блюсти... Как наставляли дворянских детей" Веры Боковой.  Так, для расширения кругозора можно прочитать, второй раз вряд ли буду.
http://www.labirint.ru/books/237910/
http://www.labirint.ru/books/260754/

Сейчас в процессе чтения роман-газеты аж за 1991 год. Маршал Жуков, его соратники и противники в годы войны и мира.
И еще из подростковых книг, тоже о войне прочитала
Облачный полк Эдуарда Веркина http://www.labirint.ru/books/360547/
и перечитала Драгунского "Он упал на траву" http://www.labirint.ru/books/371422/ о судьбе московского ополчения
Покупаю дочери, но всегда сначала сама читаю.
Веркина превозносят на все голоса. Ну не знаю.. Я и сильнее произведения читала. Это про Леню Голикова, я это только в конце книги поняла
 и уже 2 раза перечитала "Мои камчатские соседи" Игоря Шпиленка. Там собственно и текства не так много, но какие фотографии...Книга о природе Кроноцкого заповедника http://www.labirint.ru/books/369971/

----------


## летняя мама

Сейчас опять в свою корзину в Лабиринте залезла, смотрю, Битву на Волге и альманахи , любусь. Вижу везде надписи:этот товар заказан 4, 6, 11 минут назад. Адрес доставки -Калуга)))
Если это кто-то с форума, то очень рада, что пригодилось. Ну а, может, просто совпадение.

----------


## Амина

Девочки, если кто будет оформлять заказ в "Лабиринте" в ближайшее время, возьмите мне книжку Елены Сай "Счастье быть мамой") 
Если кто не знает, это наша калужская ер-мама, статьи ее очень интересные и полезные, уверена, что книга такая же)

----------


## летняя мама

> Девочки, если кто будет оформлять заказ в "Лабиринте" в ближайшее время, возьмите мне книжку Елены Сай "Счастье быть мамой") 
> Если кто не знает, это наша калужская ер-мама, статьи ее очень интересные и полезные, уверенна, что книга такая же)


я только сегодня заказ забрала. Могу заказать с 15% скидкой  только эту книгу, но доставка 20 руб. Из самовывоза заберете. Устроит такой вариант?

----------


## Амина

> я только сегодня заказ забрала. Могу заказать с 15% скидкой  только эту книгу, но доставка 20 руб. Из самовывоза заберете. Устроит такой вариант?


Да, отлично! Спасибо большое!

----------


## летняя мама

> Да, отлично! Спасибо большое!


Марина, уже заказала. Думаю, в начале след. недели уже будет в Калуге.

----------


## Амина

Спасибо, жду)

----------


## mamaRita

О! Лена Сай уже и книгу выпустила? Она на год младше меня на филфаке училась и первого ребёнка рожала в Анненках как выяснилось позже в один с ней день :Smile: ) Ну и наша, маматутовская она, Лена! Марин, расскажи потом про книженцию, интересно. 


> Девочки, если кто будет оформлять заказ в "Лабиринте" в ближайшее время, возьмите мне книжку Елены Сай "Счастье быть мамой") 
> Если кто не знает, это наша калужская ер-мама, статьи ее очень интересные и полезные, уверена, что книга такая же)

----------


## Амина

Да-да-да, мы с ней в Маматуте познакомились с первенцами) Расскажу, конечно)

----------


## Kusya

Мы сейчас изучаем космос http://www.labirint.ru/books/350558/, много картинок и очень познавательно.
Читаем Ушинского http://www.labirint.ru/books/116158/, крупный шрифт, ё с двумя точками, ребенку читать легко.
а еще в Лабиринте купили такой прекрасный пластилин http://www.labirint.ru/games/327405/, очень мягкий, цвета смешиваются, красота!

...у нас теперь тоже скидка в Лабиринте 15%, помогу с заказами, обращайтесь!

----------


## Kusya

Девочки, мы сейчас такие волшебные сказки читаем, добрые, светлые, душа поет! Делюсь!

----------


## kiara

А мы продолжаем осваивать философию *Оскара Бренифье*)
Серия "давай обсудим" , например
http://www.labirint.ru/books/376268/  точно для нашего папы))) Он не находится, что отвечать на жизненные вопросы Ку, а тут весьма просто и доступно. Плюс смешные картинки)
"Что такое свобода?", "...добро и зло?", "...знание"", "...жизнь?""...чувства?" и "Что такое жить вместе?" - взяла для библиотеки нашего лагеря, посмотрим, как 6-леточки будут читать, интересные темы для обсуждения.
И я сама в полном восторге от книги *Софьи Могилевской* http://www.labirint.ru/books/386720/ Тоже брала для лагеря, но сижу с наслаждением читаю пока сама)))))
*Такую бы еще для мальчиков - никто не встречал подобных, кстати?*
Сейчас очень нравится читать для Ку "Семен Андреич. Летопись в каракулях" Наринэ Абгарян http://www.labirint.ru/books/355913/
Такая трогательная и милая книга, читаем с удовольствием!

----------


## летняя мама

> И я сама в полном восторге от книги *Софьи Могилевской* http://www.labirint.ru/books/386720/ Тоже брала для лагеря, но сижу с наслаждением читаю пока сама)))))
> *Такую бы еще для мальчиков - никто не встречал подобных, кстати?*


Оксана, мне кажется, "Академия домашних волшебников" Саиды  Сахаровой к подобным отнести можно. Но опять же для девочек скорее http://www.labirint.ru/books/385951/

----------


## kiara

Она точно для девочек))) Конечно, она от этого не становится менее прекрасной-ибо по рецептам Калинки я училась готовить, а многие из них мы используем в садиках у нас-поваров читать заставляю))))Одна в силу малого возраста не читала уже её книги , а второй - в Америке жил, там книг Сахаровой не было))) 
Вот бы найти такие же издания - но специально для мальчиков написанные, как то делать, как се...

----------


## yakudza

Подскажите, пожалуйста, книжки, которые научат меня учить ребенка чтению! А то мы как-то с этим совсем не дружим. Видать подзапустила я этот вопрос, и теперь не знаю с какой стороны к нему подойти(((

----------


## Ёжик

Сама искала информацию в интернете, вот здесь, например, http://detpsy.net/index/chtenie_dlja_doshkolnikov/0-8  С сыном начинали по букварю Жуковой http://www.labirint.ru/books/134065/

----------


## kiara

Девочки - делюсь с радостью! Я нашла чудесную книгу для мальчиков - то, что нужно для сорванцов от 5 до 7(8-9?) лет!
Вот *Лекре, Галле: Копилка секретов для мальчишек* http://www.labirint.ru/books/392166/#
Классная вещь- страницы толстые, на спиральке, с резинкой-закладкой, удобно очень. Текст простой с наглядными картинками-инструкциями. Содержание - от советов всяких до поделок простых и сложных, всем известных и не очень. Но - она научит мальчишку все сделать самому, даже если он еще не читает, по картинкам вполне можно все понять.
А Ку оценил вот это *Ник Арнольд: Крутая механика для любознательных* http://www.labirint.ru/books/363879/  занимательная книга, тоже очень удобна для детей - толстые странички, короб, где хранятся детальки, все по цветам и пронумерованы, не нужно просить взрослого читать инструкцию, мой сегодня сам собрал модельку рычага только по рисунку. Правда, думаю книга "одноразовая" - когда все испробует и переделает по-своему, интерес пропадет.Её хорошо для подарка мальчишке брать, так что, кому актуально - советую. Для дома - лучше купить железные конструкторы))))

----------


## летняя мама

*kiara*, я хотела в прошлый раз первую посоветовать *Лекре, Галле: Копилка секретов для мальчишек*, но она тогда только вышла, в интеренте информации мало было, только описание на сайте издательства. Не была уверена, что подойдет.
Значит, понравилась книга? Больше даже интересует, понравилась ли Кузе?
А* Механику* очень хвалят, еще б цена пониже была.

----------


## kiara

Да, Оля, Ку с интересом её листает, она с таким побудительным моментом-хочется сразу все сделать, смастерить. Картинки очень наглядные. У нас мальчишки в садике тоже её очень заценили))))
На *Механику* цена вот прям на днях была рублей на 200 ниже по акции. И как4 я и предполагала, Механика для нас свое отслужила. Учитывая, что детальки из плотного, но все же картона, многие уже истрепались. Лежит сейчас без движения.
Мы купили *Находилки* http://www.labirint.ru/books/381293/ . Казалось бы, ничего эдакого, но душевная книжка, мне очень нравится её "эко-дизайн", люблю такое. Погуляли с Ку с ней по городу, забавно) Дает простор для фантазии по дальнейшим "находилкам" на свои темы.

----------


## kiara

И как я не оставила отзыв про *Ветер в ивах Кеннет Грэм*
http://www.labirint.ru/books/281012/
Такая чудеснейшая сказочная повесть!!!!Такой слог поэтический, читала её на прошлой неделе детям в Монтессори перед сном-так они аж мурлыкали, как им именно слог нравился. Забрала домой, перечитываем с Ку.
Очень-очень рекомендую!

----------


## kiara

Ну и про взрослых не забываем)
Я тут прочла всего *Харуки Мураками*, давно не могла добраться. Неоднозначное впечатление осталось...Вроде все просто,как мир.Но в любом случае, я довольна, что прочла.

----------


## kiara

Заказала серию Коваль-Маврина о животных  http://www.labirint.ru/books/343396/ Из 8 книг (вроде их восемь должно быть) - 7 выловила) Ждем красоту!

----------


## летняя мама

Оксан, а какие 7 Коваль-Маврина? у меня 6 всего, причем серию собирала сразу , как только книги выходили( у меня" Вебов и Книгин", еще у "Детской литературы" эта серия недавно вышла, но там тоже 6)
У нас Грэм такой же. Продвинутые в Монтессори дети))), я старшей лет в 8 читала "Ветер в ивах".  Все никак не могу мульт найти британский 1983 года на русском, только с субтитрами нашла.

----------


## kiara

Оля-я не знаю точно, читала, что их восемь, может это и ошибка.... 
А "седьмая" - это у меня,оказывается, из прошлого заказа добавилась появившееся книга.
Так что, вероятно, ты права, что их всего 6.
Мульт про Ветер в ивах бы и я нашла) А почему раньше 8 не читали? Шестилетки точно слушают с пониманием и восторгом, запоминают всех, события, повторяют части описания. Особо красивые "описательные" моменты я им нараспев читала, медленно и тише-сама получала удовольствие! А в 3-4 года они просто у нас вырубаются минуты через 3-4,как до подушки добираются)))Хотя девочка 4 лет одна, слушает до конца все с интересом.
Попробуйте с Илюшей, Ку тоже слушает с удовольствием.

----------


## летняя мама

С Андреем)
Просто мне кажется, что немного печальная эта книга. Ну и да, обилие "описательных моментов", мои м динамику подавай. Хотя вот Коваля с удовольствием слушают. А там сплошные описания, язык очень красивый. Мне у него еще "Чистый Дор" и "Полынные сказки" очень нравятся.

----------


## kiara

Конечно))))Андрей, простите меня) я скоро забуду, как моих собственных зовут)

----------


## Kusya

Девочки, спасибо большое, что делитесь своими любимыми книжками! Я так люблю эту темку. 
А у нас сейчас в фаворитах Сонные сказки http://www.labirint.ru/books/320735/. Вообще-то я ее покупала в подарок и думала, что нам уже это будет неинтересно. Оказалось, что нет. Ребенок просит каждый день перед сном. Один раз попросил даже днем почитать и чуть не уснул, хотя днем не спал уже 2 года. Они такие спокойные и медитативные, приятно читать тихим полушепотом.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Девочки, спасибо большое, что делитесь своими любимыми книжками! Я так люблю эту темку. 
> А у нас сейчас в фаворитах Сонные сказки http://www.labirint.ru/books/320735/. Вообще-то я ее покупала в подарок и думала, что нам уже это будет неинтересно. Оказалось, что нет. Ребенок просит каждый день перед сном. Один раз попросил даже днем почитать и чуть не уснул, хотя днем не спал уже 2 года. Они такие спокойные и медитативные, приятно читать тихим полушепотом.


Спасибо, интересные!

Еще мы взяли в библиотеке две книги серии "Жили были кролики" Махаон. Очень понравились, картинки яркие. Иллюстрации напоминают Свена Нурдквиста (Петсон), тоже очень интересно разглядывать. 
Вот эта серия на Лабиринте http://www.labirint.ru/series/15401/

----------


## kiara

Смотрите какую красоту повстречала на Лабиринте - http://www.labirint.ru/books/408447/  для любителей Алисы, по-моему, просто шикарный подарок! Такая здоровская, что хоть самой себе покупай)
Сонные сказки - дааааа, мы всю весну и лето их читали в садике) Еще из этой серии Сказки от капризов, про двух братцев Зловредика и Капризика. Мне показались немного "жестковаты", но дети слушали и обсуждали с большой охотой.

----------


## летняя мама

> Смотрите какую красоту повстречала на Лабиринте - http://www.labirint.ru/books/408447/  для любителей Алисы, по-моему, просто шикарный подарок!


Ага, шикарная)), уже вторую неделю облизываюсь, хотя ни разу не любитель Алисы. Есть еще чуть побюджетнее вариант, в картонном переплете http://www.labirint.ru/books/408438/. Жду акцию какую-нибудь. Хотя велика вероятность, что цена вырастет.
У Алисы еще "предшественники" есть, в подобном оформлении, все шикарные, и себе покупала, и на подарки
Правдивая история Деда мороза
http://www.labirint.ru/books/208429/(у нас в красной обложке)
http://www.labirint.ru/books/256729/
уже пару лет перед НГ читаем-перечитываем-листаем. 

и для мальчишек
Ледовое побоище http://www.labirint.ru/books/363877/
В грозную пору (об Отечественной войне 1812 г) http://www.labirint.ru/books/309500/
Бородинская битва http://www.labirint.ru/books/299086/

мой мальчишка текст еще не воспринимает, но вот рыцарей, солдатиков, секретики разные рассматривает с удовольствием, и большой мальчишка-папа тоже)

----------


## Kusya

На Лабиринте празднуем Всемирный день ребенка.

20 ноября вы сможете побыть настоящими волшебниками, исполнить заветное желание вашего ребенка и подарить ему то, о чем он так долго мечтал. Всемирный день ребенка – это отличный повод запастись подарками в преддверии Нового года и других зимних праздников. Книги, игры и игрушки – настоящее сказочное изобилие, где уж точно найдется сюрприз на любой вкус!

Дополнительная скидка 10% распространяется на товары жанров "Книги для детей" и "Игрушки" с меткой "10%". Правила начисления скидок
Период действия: 20 ноября 00:00 – 24:00 мск. 

У меня будет скидка 28%, могу помочь с заказами.

----------


## Kusya

*kiara* обращаю внимание http://www.labirint.ru/books/399492/

----------


## летняя мама

у меня тоже 28) хоть и не книга, но хочу обратить внимание вот на эту игру http://www.labirint.ru/games/377774/ деревянная мозаика с гвоздиками и молотком, очень хорошие отзывы. Только сегодня заказала, если завтра скидка 10% (и цена не поднимется) перезакажу. Не знаю как долго, но на игрушки и конструкторы действует доп. скидка 5% по кодовому слову *Toyville*

----------


## Домик в деревне

Девочки, в лабиринте такие цены высокие стали, там теперь только со скидкой самой высокой имеет хоть какой-то смысл покупать.

Вот я на книгу засматриваюсь http://www.labirint.ru/books/406459/
Вот на нее отзыв http://taberko.livejournal.com/248527.html

Вчера сравнила цены на озоне и лабиринте. со скидкой 10% на озоне по коду Детство1 она выходит стоит столько же, сколько в Лабиринте со скидкой 26%. 
Ценообразование то еще в лабиринте. Но по скидке 28% чуть выгоднее ее заказать, чем на озоне.
Я заказала вчера ее на озоне, на днях приедет - расскажу классная ли. По картинкам мне очень понравилась!

----------


## летняя мама

в Озоне дешевле получается ,уже с лета такая тенденция. У меня еще статус, так каждая пятая книга за рубль(а сейчас вроде каждая четвертая). НО в Озоне доставка в Калугу дорогая по сравнению с Лабом. Амурские сказки красивые очень,тоже засматриваюсь, никак с жабой не договорюсь.
*Домик в деревне*, буду отзыв ждать)

----------


## yakudza

6 декабря глобальный сэйл в российских интернет-магазинах. 
думаю, можно будет полакомиться и книжками

----------


## kazangi

если вдруг кто-нибудь наткнется на книжку Элейн Эйрон «Высокочувствительный ребенок» - сообщите, пжл, очень ее хочу, выходит из печати 9 декабря.

----------


## летняя мама

Давно хочу прочитать  "Настоящие мальчики" У. Поллака. В Озоне дорого, около 1000 р. Может, кто дешевле видел? Или знает, где скачать можно?

----------


## kiara

Мне выкуп Мальчиков даже по брони не достался 2 месяца назад. Второй тираж собираются выпускать, я в первых рядах, сказали)  А на Озоне 1370 - с ума сойти(((((( У неё рекомендованная розничная 580р.
Если  выкуплю второй тираж-сразу анонсирую в теме ЕР.

----------


## kiara

Может на Озоне в русскую черную пятницу будет по ценам приемлемо? Озон участвует, Е5, ЛитРес, а Лабиринт - вот нет.

----------


## летняя мама

> Если  выкуплю второй тираж-сразу анонсирую в теме ЕР.





> Может на Озоне в русскую черную пятницу будет по ценам приемлемо? Озон участвует, Е5, ЛитРес, а Лабиринт - вот нет.


Если удастся купить по приемлемой цене(рублей за 500-600), можно и мне одну штучку прихватить? Буду очень благодарна. Я с понедельника в больничку недельки на 2-3, без интернета.

----------


## kiara

Да, Оля, конечно) Если 6 декабря что-то путное будет, я прихвачу для тебя. А в типографии нужно брать партию, думаю, что как удастся получить - всем желающим хватит! Но это не раньше конца декабря, вроде, пока выпустят...Время полно в общем)
Оля и здоровья вам! Пусть все хорошо будет)

----------


## летняя мама

Оксана, спасибо!

----------


## kiara

Озон ни на копеечку не снизил цену на Настоящих мальчиков(((((( как, впрочем, и на множество достойных книг...даже на 10% зажали(
Хотя скидки до 70%, но нам те книги не интересны((( эх...

----------


## Домик в деревне

какой букварь лучше?

----------


## kazangi

> какой букварь лучше?


Жуковой, зеленый такой

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Жуковой, зеленый такой


а нет под рукой ссылки с лабиринта. теряюсь.

----------


## Домик в деревне

http://www.labirint.ru/books/134065/
эта?

----------


## kiara

Да,Олесь, этот.
Раз уж тема зашла про чтение, воспользуюсь случаем и похвалю вот эти пособия по чтению Штец А.А.
http://www.labirint.ru/books/150266/ и все из этой серрии-читаем по буквам, читаем слова-слоги, читаем сочетания слов, читаем предложения.

----------


## kazangi

http://www.labirint.ru/books/207366/

----------


## kazangi

> http://www.labirint.ru/books/134065/
> эта?


да, такой, нам очень нравилось по нему заниматься, когда Улька читать начала, слоги нарабатывали

----------


## летняя мама

> какой букварь лучше?


Жукова.

Вы , кстати, амурские сказки получили? Как Вам?

----------


## Домик в деревне

на озоне две книги по цене меньше чем за одну такую https://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/23897557/
по одной они вот так
https://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/22602696/
https://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/23074637/

----------


## летняя мама

после Нового года получила Амурские сказки. Прочитала пока одну сказку(интересно) , времени не хватает. Оформление очень понравилось. Позже поделюсь впечатлениями.

В Лабиринте сегодня в честь Татьяниного дня доп. 12% по слову"праздник" . У меня еще 18. Могу оформить заказ со скидкой 30%. И от 500 вроде курьер бесплатно.

----------


## летняя мама

У меня радость! Сын преподнес подарок  на 8 марта -впервые самостоятельно прочитал книгу (читать-то он еще прошлой весной начал, но так, отдельные слова, вывески).
"Сонный мишка " называется. Вот она в Лабиринте http://www.labirint.ru/books/416503/. Долго я откладывала покупку ввиду высокой цены, но потом увидела отзыв  с подробными фотками http://elenka-knigolub.livejournal.com/236743.html и решила купить сыну для первого самостоятельного чтения! Не прогадала. Там столько секретиков, и она такая немножко хулиганская. Сын сразу  заинтересовался, а вот читать ему  я не стала , и всем в семье запретила, я злая мама) Пришлось ему самому за дело взяться. И ура, зачитал! Очень-очень рекомендую.В майшопе сейчас цена привлекательная  (есть скидка 16%, могу поделиться)
И еще одна давняя книжная любовь сынули -история про добряка-великана,который помогал зверушкам, встречавшимся на его пути. "Новый наряд великана" http://www.labirint.ru/books/348831/.  Мне понравилась идея -дарить добро так  так же приятно.В майшопе она тоже дешевле.

----------


## летняя мама

ув. модераторы, сейчас  заметила, что ссылка в моем предыдущем сообщение -партнерская. Без умысла, ссылка не моя, сама по ней зашла на сайт. Удалите, плиз. Сама отредактировать не могу.Время редактирования ограничено видимо.   Вот прямая ссылка на книгу "Сонный мишка" http://my-shop.ru/shop/books/1723916.html

----------


## kiara

О-мне срочно надо Мишку!!!) Оля-и с удовольствием скидкой воспользовалась бы)
Великана читаем давно, уже наизусть все в доме помнят, книга супер!!! Мы ее вместе с Человеткиным покупали, я от первого прочтения обеих книг всплакнула аж)
У Джулии несколько новых книг вышло! Жалко на майшоп не все( в Лабиринте цены стали, конечно, ого-го!

----------


## летняя мама

> О-мне срочно надо Мишку!!!) Оля-и с удовольствием скидкой воспользовалась бы)
> Великана читаем давно, уже наизусть все в доме помнят, книга супер!!! Мы ее вместе с Человеткиным покупали, я от первого прочтения обеих книг всплакнула аж)
> У Джулии несколько новых книг вышло! Жалко на майшоп не все( в Лабиринте цены стали, конечно, ого-го!


Ага, Лабиринт цены задрал (но мишка везде в сети  около 500 руб. стоит),  зато доставка бесплатная, и последнее время часто балуют дополнительными скидками, то 12%, то 14% + к накопительной. 
Я заказала мишку, написала в личку. 
А чего вплакнула? У нас сплошной позитив от великана, особенно в папином исполнении(Человеткина не покупала, как-то мне не приглянулся).
Меня вот эта книга на лирический лад настраивает, не до слез, конечно, но  близко к этому http://www.labirint.ru/books/362511/
"Что бы ни случилось" о безусловной любви родителей к своему ребенку, о том, что детей любят не за то, что они хорошие, а просто потому, что они наши дети,любят любых -плохих и хороших, любят, когда они рядом и когда они далеко.

----------


## kiara

Оля, спасибо огромное!!!
Всплакнула-ну от умиления) так это трогательно) У меня слезы в последнее время близко-учусь расслабляться)))
А Человеткин прям триллер))) но с хорошим концом.

----------


## летняя мама

Мамы-папы начинающих читать деток, порекомендуйте , пожалуйста, книги для самостоятельного чтения.
Сын потихонечку начинает переходить от чтения вывесок-рекламы-названия книг к чтению книг. Но пока еще  его пугает "многобукв" на одной странице. К тому же во  многих книгах не очень удобный для чтения шрифт и цветной фон (тот же Груффало и Сонный мишка, к примеру). Азбука-буквари-рассказы Толстого сыну читать не интересно. 
Делюсь нашими книгами:
серия книг американца Мерсера Майера о Литтл Криттере (что это за зверь, я так и не поняла:то ли хомяк, то ли морской свин?) Каждая книга посвящена какой-то определенной ситуации , которые встречаются в жизни любого ребенка. Американская классика. Мне иллюстрации поначалу не понравились и текст показался примитивным.   А сыну нравится, ухахатывается на иллюстрациями и над самим Криттером, узнает в нем себя.  Самое главное -крупный простой шрифт на белом фоне . http://www.labirint.ru/series/22677/
Еще одна книга, подобная Криттеру - "Я не Дед Мороз!". Зайчонок встретил совенка  с санками и в красном колпачке и принял его за ДМ, совенок кричит " Я не Дед Мороз" http://www.labirint.ru/books/311834/
"Маша, Миша и малыш" http://www.labirint.ru/books/373692/
"Если дать мышонку печенье" http://www.labirint.ru/books/311015/
"Шофер" кратенькая инструкция для юных водителей http://www.labirint.ru/books/319611/ 
ну и еще немного детской классики
"Тигр, который пришел выпить чаю " http://www.labirint.ru/books/313929/
"Приключения Пифа" http://www.labirint.ru/books/430256/
"Про что внутри - прочти, посмотри" http://www.labirint.ru/books/255282/

Книги Ричарда Скарри "Город добрых дел" http://www.labirint.ru/books/308276/  и "Спасибо и пожалуйста. Книжка о хорошем поведении" http://www.labirint.ru/books/374571/ тоже для самостоятельного чтения купили, но как-то не очень пошли. Их сын больше рассматривает, чем читает.

также в поисках книг для первого чтения обнаружила сайт http://www.book-illustration.ru/chit...alenkikh2.html, можно пошуршать страничками любимых книжек, как билет в детство. Единственное, не хочу пока приучать ребенка к чтению с экрана. 

А что у вас?

----------


## kiara

А Сашу и Машу не пробовали? http://www.labirint.ru/books/129824/ чудесная серия из 5 книг Анне Шмидт, рассказы не большие, шрифт, мне кажется, подходящий, а главное-очень милые и увлекательные истории) у нас хит, читаем, правда не самостоятельно).
Небр
Небольшие книги из серии Настя и Никита, изд-во Фома-отлично для первых книг, мы в Монтессори берем их, вот только 10 новых получила. Например http://www.labirint.ru/books/420738/

----------


## kiara

А Токмаковой  "Аля, Кляксич и буква А" читали? http://www.labirint.ru/books/186962/ мне кажется, это хит вне времени))) я ее обожала, Никита мой читал, надо и Ку купить, моя, к сожалению испортилась за столько лет вся((((

----------


## летняя мама

Оксан, Настю и Никиту покупаем  все, как только появляются. Ну не совсем все, стихи и сказки выборочно, а познавательные все. Но Андрей сам такое читать не будет, и Сашу с Машей не осилит,  он же только начинает, пока больше Слушатель, чем Читатель.
жду , когда новинки от Розового Жирафа поступят в продажу
http://www.pgbooks.ru/books/book/?ELEMENT_ID=9143
http://www.pgbooks.ru/books/book/?ELEMENT_ID=9148
и ищу, где найти про Совенка, приспичило, уж очень понравилась книжка http://www.labirint.ru/books/295865/ (хотя не любитель подобных картинок)
еще купили на пробу, но пока не полуили про зебренка Зу http://www.labirint.ru/books/403522/

----------


## летняя мама

> А Токмаковой  "Аля, Кляксич и буква А" читали? http://www.labirint.ru/books/186962/ мне кажется, это хит вне времени))) я ее обожала, Никита мой читал, надо и Ку купить, моя, к сожалению испортилась за столько лет вся((((


читали, у нас есть. Но мне именно для первого_ самостоятельного_ чтения надо

----------


## kiara

Оля, а почему Аля и Саша и Маша не подходят? Почитает по абзацу, на след день еще. Не? 
Я может просто не очень понимаю, а какие они книги именно для первого самочтения? Наши 4-5-6 летки читают. Отводят черту, кто где закончил своим цветом, потом стирают, читают дальше) мы как-то адаптированных особенных книг не использовали.
Покажи, пожалуйста-какие тексты ты ишешь, хоть знать буду! А то может есть, а я не знаю-что это оно)
У нас есть серия книг, как я говорю-на один зубок, но это ж скучно.

----------


## kiara

Оля, посмотри что нашла http://julia-raskova.livejournal.com/22202.html
Кстати, да-Полжирафа у нас есть, читать легко, потому что монохром, картинки не отвлекают.
Еще вспомнила, у Ку сейчас в почете (снова) Слоненок пошел учиться Д.Самойлова http://www.labirint.ru/books/371328/

----------


## летняя мама

> Оля, посмотри что нашла http://julia-raskova.livejournal.com/22202.html
> Кстати, да-Полжирафа у нас есть, читать легко, потому что монохром, картинки не отвлекают.
> Еще вспомнила, у Ку сейчас в почете (снова) Слоненок пошел учиться Д.Самойлова http://www.labirint.ru/books/371328/


мы с Юлей дружим) но у неё детей нет, поэтому она не совсем в курсе, что значит"книги для первого чтения" , не всё в её списке подходит для только начинающих читать. Сыну сейчас психологически легче прочитать 20 страниц по 2-3 предложения на каждой, чем 1 страницу с 10предложениями.

----------


## летняя мама

> Оля, а почему Аля и Саша и Маша не подходят? Почитает по абзацу, на след день еще. Не? 
> Я может просто не очень понимаю, а какие они книги именно для первого самочтения? Наши 4-5-6 летки читают. Отводят черту, кто где закончил своим цветом, потом стирают, читают дальше) мы как-то адаптированных особенных книг не использовали.
> Покажи, пожалуйста-какие тексты ты ишешь, хоть знать буду! А то может есть, а я не знаю-что это оно)
> У нас есть серия книг, как я говорю-на один зубок, но это ж скучно.


Если б мне еще месяца два назад сказали, что буду покупать книги с картинками сомнительной художественной ценности и текстом, который можно прочитать за 2 минуты я бы неповерила.Вообще не понимала, для какой аудитории эти книги. Совсем малыши не поймут. Детям постарше слушать неинтересно. Теперь дошло, что для САМОСТОЯТЕЛЬНОГО чтения. Покупаю, так разорительно. Утешаюсь тем, что хоть не одноразовая покупка, еще один читатель подрастает.  Насчет "скучно" поспорю. Я выше давала ссылку на книги Мерсера Майера, вот если я б сыну читала, то скучно. А сам он все 3 книги каждый вечер перечитывает, и ему не скучно. Он радуется, что ему так легко их читать, ну и герой там забавный. А тексты -там по ссылкам фото разворотов есть.
Для меня главный критерий - много воздуха на странице, т.е. чтобы не перегружена была ни текстом, ни картинками. Крупный простой шрифт. Ну и сюжет, понятный ребенку.

----------


## летняя мама

И еще такой момент: сыну трудно следить за текстом, Он, конечно, ведет пальчиком по строчке, следит. Но когда этих строчек много, то постоянно сбивается и ищет, а где же читать.  Мы так экспериментировали с одним и тем же текстом в разных книгах.  "Лис и мышонок", Бианки. Вот в этой книге прочитал без запинки http://www.labirint.ru/books/274102/, а в книге, где текст полстранички занимает, ему сложнее было.
Сашу и Машу любим. Думаю, что для следующего этапа  -самое оно. Сейчас вот немного попривыкнет к книгам  с минимум текста, и будем переходить к более сложным.

----------


## kiara

Поняла)
Мерсер у нас есть, ага) он вполне себе полноценные истории пишет)))) я и в сад его купила. 
Оля-у него только три книги, больше нет ничего?
У нас еще проще есть в саду, реально 2 предложения большим шрифтом на страничку, кто-то читает, но чаще всего пылятся на полке ( те самые на один зубок). Просто я, видимо, привыкла, что наши все сначала же пишут буквы, а уже после читать учатся) поэтому они сразу работают с текстом почти обычного формата. 
Главное, не научить читать, а привить любовь к чтению, остальное все в свое время будет))

----------


## летняя мама

> Поняла)
> Главное, не научить читать, а привить любовь к чтению, остальное все в свое время будет))


Золотые слова! Поэтому и не даю пока большие тексты. Потому что прочитать-то он их прочитает, но из-под палки. А палкой любовь не привьешь. 
Мои тоже так читать учились - сначала буквы  писали, знали, какие гласные, какие согласные, твердые-мягкие, звонкие-глухие.
У Мерсера много книг. Но у нас видела только 3 перевели. Сын их прям залюбил. Может несколько раз за день перечитать. И иллюстрации его зацепили, каждую деталь рассматривает. Себя в Криттере узнает, мне так кажется)
А у вас из Жирафа что есть? Попробовали вчера их серию :"Читаю сам", ту где про Квака и Жаба ( в библиотеке взяли). Прочитал несколько первых страниц, где по одному предложению. А дальше не стал. Нашла магазин, где Жираф намного дешевле, чем в Лабиринте - http://shop.bookashki.net/collection...ya-chitayu-sam. К нам почтой шлют. 
А какие у вас в саду, на один зубок? Я, наверное, ограничусь тем, что у нас уже есть, или до библиотеки дойду.
Для следующего этапа вчера всю серию "Я читаю сам" купила в Букашках, и про Сашу с Машей, может быть, всю серию куплю. У нас пока 1 книжка.

----------


## Kusya

Оля, посмотри, может быть вам эта серия подойдет http://www.labirint.ru/series/19597/ (у меня сейчас на нее дополнительная скидка 13%.). Покупали в подарок племяшке и самим понравилось)

----------


## летняя мама

Спасибо,Вика, Посмотрела. Симпатичные книжки. Но  трудный для чтения шрифт. Сын из-за подобного шрифта и Дональдсон не хочет сам читать, хотя очень любит её книги.
У мамы весеннее обострение, купила еще несколько книг для первого чтения. Часть совсем малышовые , убили сразу двух зайцев: малышу читать, и старшему для самостоятельного чтения.
Как зайчонок убегал http://www.labirint.ru/books/237998/
Идем ловить медведя http://www.labirint.ru/books/263256/, мне эта книга многоплановой показалась. Малышу можно рассказывать о различных звуках :как шуршит трава, хлюпает водав болоте, хрустят под ногами сухие веточки. А со старшим можно целый миниспектакль разыграть.
С кем обняться медвежонку http://www.labirint.ru/books/395116/
Как спрятать льва http://www.labirint.ru/books/411988/
Папа, а почему зебры не катаются на роликах http://www.labirint.ru/books/356733/
Мама, а почему динозавры н ходят в школу http://www.labirint.ru/books/356734/
Где моя шапка http://www.labirint.ru/books/403667/
последние три совсем не обязательны к покупке, медведя (про шапку) так вообще только из-за крупного шрифта выбрали.
Старший читает младшему и чувствует себя таким взрослым)
Там где живет птичка http://www.labirint.ru/books/345165/
 И самыми любимыми уже на протяжении месяца остаются истории о Литтл Критере 
http://www.labirint.ru/series/22677/
*для kiara* в издательстве  сказали, что совсем скоро выйдут две новые книги Майера, а до конца года планируют еще 3 .

А вот что очень понравилось, так это пособия Жени Кац (мне очень нравится её жж, много идей для игр и занятий)с детьми.
"Бабушка пилит малиновый пирог" и "Весёлая яблоня сидит на диване" http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/22676835/ http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/22561663/
можно перелистывать разрезанные странички в произвольном порядке и составлять смешные фразы. Отличная идея, родители сами могут её воплотить.
Также понравились особия по математике http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/25181709/
http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/24769119/, занимаемся по ним. Скоро выйдет пособие для деток 3-4 лет.
все развороты пособия для 4-5 лет можно посмотреть здесь http://rbckjnf.livejournal.com/320588.html
"Математика в твоих руках"тоже очень и очень  рекомендую тем,  у кого детки скоро в школу пойдут http://www.labirint.ru/books/345165/

И никак не могу нарадоваться книжке "Слушай! Слушай!" со звуками всех времен года. Будем чередовать с "Идем ловить медведя". Очень надеюсь, что малышик наш чуть подрастет и оценит, а пока  отдам старшему для самостоятельного чтения. http://www.labirint.ru/books/386478/

----------


## kiara

Ого, сколько красоты в улове)))!
Девочки, а никто не планирует купить на Озоне что-то?)) хочу книгу одну, цена сама по себе у нее приличная, на озоне дешевле всех, но у меня там скидок ноль... Может кто в долю возьмет с оказией?)
Хочу вот эту- Дэвид Маколи Как все устроено.
 Смотрела ее воочию-шикарнейшая вешь, просто класс!!! Ну и еще этого издательства парочку бы прихватила).

----------


## летняя мама

> Ого, сколько красоты в улове)))!
> Девочки, а никто не планирует купить на Озоне что-то?)) хочу книгу одну, цена сама по себе у нее приличная, на озоне дешевле всех, но у меня там скидок ноль... Может кто в долю возьмет с оказией?)
> Хочу вот эту- Дэвид Маколи Как все устроено.
>  Смотрела ее воочию-шикарнейшая вешь, просто класс!!! Ну и еще этого издательства парочку бы прихватила).


Оксан, у меня подруга есть, она в жж ссылку давала партнерскую, по этой ссылке еще пару дней бесплатная доставка. Не помню только, на любой заказ или от 1500 р. Если интересно, в личку напишу. А когда эта книга только вышла, онав Озоне по предзаказу стоила около 400 руб. Я тогда не думала, что так цена вырастет, рпокупать не стала, ждала побольше отзывов, развороты хотела посмотреть. Ну и дождалась)
У меня сегодня истекает срок действия статуса. Если до полуночи напишешь, что надо, могу заказать по акции пятая книга за рубль(но выбирай тогда только те, что есть на складе, "под заказ" не работает). Мне у этого издательства тетради Кумон с лабиринтами понравились, но мы их не покупали, а скачали и распечатали.

----------


## летняя мама

Или могу в майшопе заказать, со скидкой моей получается окончательная цегна 1202 руб.

----------


## kiara

Оля) какая ж ты молодец, спасибооо!
Только вернулись, в течение часа отпишусь по книгам.

----------


## летняя мама

> Оля) какая ж ты молодец, спасибооо!
> Только вернулись, в течение часа отпишусь по книгам.


Ок, подожду. А то у нас уже дети спят, и мы собираемся

----------


## kiara

Бегу!!!
http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/23913152/

http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/23911278/

http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/22517277/
http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/24847111/
Все, Олечка. Спасибо большое.

----------


## летняя мама

> Бегу!!!
> http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/23913152/
> 
> http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/23911278/
> 
> http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/22517277/
> http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/24847111/
> Все, Олечка. Спасибо большое.


Оксан, а пятую книгу? Она бесплатно будет

----------


## kiara

Девочки, последние книги -чистый восторг!!!
1) Карты- http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/22443331/ книгу из рук выпускать не хочется, я ее сегодня часа два разглядывала!!! Ку ее осенью получит, ко дню рождения, если утерплю столько ждать)
2) Как все устроено - http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/23913152/  очень занимательная энциклопедия, тоже будет ждать осени доя Ку, а Никитоса засел ее читать, пожалел, что у него в его время такой не было, но и сейчас в его 17-суперинтересно и наглядно-просто)
3) В мире жуков - http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/23911278/. Ее начали сегодня читать, отличная книга, наглядная 100%, картинка не перегружает, информация простая, точная, лаконичная очень-то, что нужно!
4) Увлекательная физика - http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/22517277/ книга про Чевостика, опыты очень доступны, сегодня листали, многое занимает и хочется сразу все и прочесть и сделать!
5) Из той же серии про Чевостика Как устроен человек - http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/24847111/ самая своевременная книга для 5-6 леток, вопросы тела, устройства, жизнедеятельности очень актуальны в этом возрасте, я пару месяцев подыскивала подходящуу книгу, у нас много подобных, но одни через чур "мультипликационны", другие перегружают, третьи мало информативны. Это издание-в самую точку!

Сейчас ждем серию сказок от Роальда Даля, купила 6 книг, все, что были в Лабиринте. Посмотрим, как пойдут.

А пока у Ку вдруг снова в почете Петсон и Финдус))) и неожиданно Оскар Бренифье-Главная книга противоречий! О как) 

А что у кого еще интересного-делитесь!
P.S. На кокококидс чудесные подборки книг в двух частях, я сегодня довольно приличный список еще себе наметила) 
И кстати, Оля, там много книг для первого самостоятельного чтения ( благодаря тебе я хоть поняла-что это и как))

----------


## летняя мама

> А пока у Ку вдруг снова в почете Петсон и Финдус))) и неожиданно Оскар Бренифье-Главная книга противоречий! О как) 
> 
> А что у кого еще интересного-делитесь!
> P.S. На кокококидс чудесные подборки книг в двух частях, я сегодня довольно приличный список еще себе наметила) 
> И кстати, Оля, там много книг для первого самостоятельного чтения ( благодаря тебе я хоть поняла-что это и как))


Ох уж этот Петсон! Из-во Белая ворона переиздало часть старых книг, и новая вышла. Видели?
И вот как раз сегодня Катя Таберко проводит опрос. Хочет наладить выпуск коробочек-сюрпризов с книгами и сценариями игр, реквизитом.  Проводит опрос, с какой книги начать. Я хочу про именный пирог, к ДР Андрею http://taberko.livejournal.com/300054.html

У нас из последнего интересного
Развитие жизни на Земле http://www.labirint.ru/books/275196/, купила в подарок, Но уже и не знаю. Поняла, что нам тоже надо. Видимо, придется покупать. Эволюция жизни на протяжении миллиардов лет.
Энциклопедии Махаон показались интересными:Тело человека, Жизнь города, Кем быть.Достаточно много информации, и в то же время е перегружено
http://www.labirint.ru/books/135129/ Жизнь города:города сейчас и раньше, городские коммуникации , путешествие по городам мира
http://www.labirint.ru/books/411501/ Кем быть  о различных профессиях
http://www.labirint.ru/books/421868/ Тело человека. Посмотрю еще Чевостика.

опять много книг о ВОв купили, последние "Победа будет за нами"  http://www.labirint.ru/books/253228/ и "За родину" http://www.labirint.ru/books/434017/
в первом сборнике 2 стихотворения тронули до слез: Р. Рождественский "Подслушанный разговор" и В. Берестов "Великан"

бОльшая, которые Ксения(кокококидс) рекумендует, у нас есть. И все очень нравятся. Жалею, что в свое время не успела купить Баю-баюшки, луна и Знаешь, как я люблю тебя. Заказала их на английском, жду пока.

Не удержалась, купила Ясёнку тоненькую книжечку Барто с ретро иллюстрациями Конашевича http://www.labirint.ru/books/430623/ и планирую купить книгу Ж. Жоливе Такие разные животные http://www.labirint.ru/books/435318/, каждый разворот посвящен животным:полосатым, пятнистым, гигантским, живущим в воде и т.д. В конце книги интересные факты о них.
И еще недавно заказала книжек-картонок с немецкого амазона, они чудесны. Кому интересно http://bookvoegka.livejournal.com/8938.html (картинки кликабельны)

Оксана,  в Озоне новинка появилась буквы Монтессори http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/27381419/

----------


## kiara

Мы вот только получили Финдус переезжает, Как финдус потерялся и Охота на лис. Их как раз читаем-перечитываем. Первую я уже наизусть могу))))))
Спасибо, Оля, видела Буквы по Монтессори. Неплохо, наверное, что методику так активно двигают в массы, грустно, что так безграмотно((( я всегда огорчаюсь, когда начинаю просматривать, что вышло на тему Монтессори-печаль накрывает уже от просмотра заголовков типа " раннее развитие по методу Монтессори"........меня уже портяхивает от слов раннее развитие((( да и формулировки типа "в игровой форме дети легко освоют" - нет, не было и не будет в научной педагогике Монтессори игровой формы для познания. Это разные виды работы мозга, игра это мир свободного творчества, чувств, открытый и легкий, мир где ребенок творец! А познание, обучение-это работа, методичная, четкая, последовательно выверенная внутренним интересом каждой маленькой личности. КАК это можно в одну кучу?! Зачем?! Ой, все, умолкаю))) а то я сейчас тут рефлексию развезууу)))
О-я бы тоже про Пирог проголосовала) надо это сделать!

----------


## kiara

Девочки,а Занималки летнюю книгу еще никто не видел? Бродилки нам понравились очень, интересно-Занималки тоже хорошо?

----------


## летняя мама

> Девочки,а Занималки летнюю книгу еще никто не видел? Бродилки нам понравились очень, интересно-Занималки тоже хорошо?


в Лабиринте  немного фотографий есть. И на сайте издательства можно попросить одну главу в электронном виде http://www.mann-ivanov-ferber.ru/boo...leto/#read-pdf

а мне понравилась их новинка "Айсберг на ковре", столько интересных идей для игр с детьми http://ozero-chad.livejournal.com/786000.html

----------


## летняя мама

> Девочки,а Занималки летнюю книгу еще никто не видел? Бродилки нам понравились очень, интересно-Занималки тоже хорошо?


если еще актуально, то вот подробный отзыв http://babybooks.livejournal.com/207302.html

----------


## kiara

Да, Оля, спасибо большое!
На Лабиринте появилась новая книга про Петсона и Финдуса-Петсон идет в поход! Там сейчас акция и на эту книгу в том числе, минус 12% и ваша накопительная.
А мы прихватили еще серию Рассказы про Франца, почитаем, отпишусь.

Заканчиваем с Ку читать сказки Роальда Даля, из всей серии мы отложили сказку про Огромного крокодила, уж больно она .....ээ, жестокая чтоли и в красках так. А остальные-пошли отлично!! Сейчас дочитываем Чарли и шоколадная фабрика и последняя на очереди -Матильда. Вообще, первое впечатление было неоднозначное, но почитав, не пожалели. Ку особенно история про Волшебный палец понравилась. Рекомендуем)

----------


## летняя мама

> Да, Оля, спасибо большое!
> На Лабиринте появилась новая книга про Петсона и Финдуса-Петсон идет в поход! Там сейчас акция и на эту книгу в том числе, минус 12% и ваша накопительная.


Я её как раз сегодня в корзину положила. Если заказывать 12 и более книг, попадающих под акцию, то доп. скидка не 12%, а 18%.

"Айсберг на ковре"  видела?

----------


## kiara

Да, про 18 тоже видела, но я ж торопышка))) и вечно в цейтноте! могу сложить в корзину и забыть/не успеть выкупить! У меня 7 книг, еще 5 чего-то не нашлись... Надо было клич кинуть, скорефанились бы. 

Айсберг ага-клевый!

----------


## летняя мама

> Мне выкуп Мальчиков даже по брони не достался 2 месяца назад. Второй тираж собираются выпускать, я в первых рядах, сказали)  А на Озоне 1370 - с ума сойти(((((( У неё рекомендованная розничная 580р.
> Если  выкуплю второй тираж-сразу анонсирую в теме ЕР.


Оксана, удалось купить? Я вот что сегодня увидела http://shakti-osher.livejournal.com/62127.html, если в прайсе есть, то значит, есть тираж? В Озоне запредельно дорого. А на английском читать не осилю(

----------


## kiara

Оля, в силу личной загруженности, так и не сформировала большой выкуп((( так что, тоже без "мальчиков" пока.
Я думаю, что к осени, просто на минимальную закупку соберу разных книг и возьму всех желающих в компанию.

Девочки, мне нужна 1книга с Лабиринта, но чет из-за одной не вижу смысла заказ делать, а большой не поанировала-завтра только забираю очередной с книгами.
 Нет желающих что-то купить? Или наоборот-возьмите вы меня, пожалуйста, к себе в заказ) или посоветуйте что-то новое интересное))

----------


## летняя мама

> Оля, в силу личной загруженности, так и не сформировала большой выкуп((( так что, тоже без "мальчиков" пока.
> Я думаю, что к осени, просто на минимальную закупку соберу разных книг и возьму всех желающих в компанию.
> 
> Девочки, мне нужна 1книга с Лабиринта, но чет из-за одной не вижу смысла заказ делать, а большой не поанировала-завтра только забираю очередной с книгами.
>  Нет желающих что-то купить? Или наоборот-возьмите вы меня, пожалуйста, к себе в заказ) или посоветуйте что-то новое интересное))


Если Поллак осенью будет, мне надо.
В Лабиринте 7,8,9 доп. скидка была 17%.  Только три больших заказа оформила. А новое-интересное из какой области? Издатели этим летом решили на каникулы не уходить, новинка за новинкой, только успевай кошелек открывать.

----------


## kiara

Лабиринт прислал выгодное предложение именно на мою хотелку))) прихватила и Айсберг заодно! Сегодня заберу, расскажу впечатления)
А у меня вопросик: кто брал Карты и Механизмы детям и с какого возраста? Я купила и оставила Ку на подарки к осени, сегодня он их нашел случайно, но не впечатлился вообще ни одной, ни второй книгой... Я прям дрожу от счастья, глядя на Карты, а Ку фиолетово(((
Может ему еще рано? Он сейчас сказками проникся. И мы, впервые, к слову сказать, купили аудиопроизведения, он с восторгом слушает в машине Остров сокровищ!  Вообще, понять этого мальчика становится все сложнее, но тем и интереснее)))))

----------


## kiara

Отличные новости!!!
"Мальчиков" и Ньюфелда "Не упускайте детей" можно скачать на Андроид и Эйпэл!! В эпстори - Мальчики 11,99$. Купила подписку, загрузились мгновенно, 327 руб.

----------


## летняя мама

> Отличные новости!!!
> "Мальчиков" и Ньюфелда "Не упускайте детей" можно скачать на Андроид и Эйпэл!! В эпстори - Мальчики 11,99$. Купила подписку, загрузились мгновенно, 327 руб.


вот ведь....Ребенок умудрился дома айфонпотерять. Всей семьей найти не можем(

----------


## летняя мама

> Лабиринт прислал выгодное предложение именно на мою хотелку))) прихватила и Айсберг заодно! Сегодня заберу, расскажу впечатления)
> Он сейчас сказками проникся. И мы, впервые, к слову сказать, купили аудиопроизведения, он с восторгом слушает в машине Остров сокровищ!  Вообще, понять этого мальчика становится все сложнее, но тем и интереснее)))))


А мои к сказкам совсем равнодушны . Арина только сейчас ими стала интересоваться. До 25 в Лабе доп. 14%. 
С аудиоссказками интересный ресурс http://slushay.org/category/tales/  .  Есть записи со старых пластинок. Сейчас очень выручет, т.к. читать малыш совсем не дает.

----------


## летняя мама

> посоветуйте что-то новое интересное))


Из нового интересного нам очень понравилась книга издательства МИФ "Эксперименты профессора Николя". Множество интересных экспериментов с подробным пошаговым описанием и объяснениями почему так происходит http://www.labirint.ru/books/418112/ . Большинство опытов можно найти в интернете, с книгой нам лично удобнее.
Издательство Речь готовит к выпуску замечательны атлас "Карты России". Вот описание из блога издательства "В этом атласе будут абсолютно все-все-все регионы нашей большой и такой разной страны. И мы хотим показать, как много у нас живет разных народов, как меняется животный и растительный мир, рассказать памятниках, достопримечательностях каждого региона, о традициях народных промыслах. Мы охватили всю нашу огромную страну: и Калининград, и Калмыкию, и Астрахань, и Екатеринбург, и Хабаровск,  и Мурманск, и Ханты-Мансийск, и Тыву, и Чукотку, и Дагестан, и Рязань,  и Оренбург и всех-всех-всех. Мы не забыли ни про кого! Мы все очень разные, но мы все живем в одной стране..." http://www.labirint.ru/books/448252/ Сейчас уже можно оформлять передзаказ, книга в сентябре примерно ожидается.
В Лабиринте до 1 августа (влючительно) на всё дополнительная скидка 14% по кодовому слову "hot"
И до 1 августа(не знаю, включительно или нет) по слову "moyzakaz" - бесплатная курьерская доставка.

Для маленьких мальчиков (и девочек, возможно) показались интересными книги с подвижными элементами  , темы книг "Стройка", "Поезд", "Автомастерская" http://www.labirint.ru/series/30786/. У нас похожие немецкие , малышу очень нравятся. 
И еще для мальчишек (не книги, но тоже бумажное) гигантские пазлы , размер детальки примерно с коробочку сока 200 мл. Польские, качество отличное, размер в собранном виде 40*60 см
http://www.labirint.ru/games/372729/  стройка
http://www.labirint.ru/games/372734/ регулировщик
http://www.labirint.ru/games/372731/ вокзал

А у меня помимо прочего есть еще доп. скидка 2% ко Дню рождения. Итого 31%. Собираюсь сегодня поздно вечером заказать , или завтра с утра. Могу еще кому-нибудь за компанию книжек прихватить.

----------


## sunnygirl_87

Нарушение Правил форума о рекламе

----------


## kiara

Девочки, у кого скидки большие есть, никто в долю не возьмет?)))
Хочу невероятно купить Остров сокровищ, но цена в 1555рэ - прям жаба воркует! И еще Карты России прихватила бы, тоже цена почти такая же, ну и новинки про Петсона и Финдуса, 2 или 3 книжечки. 
Не горит, могу подождать удобного случая.

----------


## летняя мама

> Девочки, у кого скидки большие есть, никто в долю не возьмет?)))


Оксана, как всегда "вовремя".Буквально неделю назад было несколько акций, и скидки дополнительные 9% и 12. 
У тебя своя скидка 15?. У Лабиринта  вконтакте есть группа, там с середины месяца примерно формируют вишлист на следующий месяц. Один человек может только одну книгу добавить. Последние 2 дня месяца -первые 2 дня следующего на книги из вишлиста дополнительная скидка 15%.
Я Мизелиньских не купила, прочитав , что Кузя к ним равнодушен остался. Карты России взяла, нравится. Остров сокровищ хотела пропустить, но так хвалили - купила (мне в 300 руб. обошлась, баллов много накопилось, использовала их).
А В грозную пору, Ледовое побоище и другие лабиринтовские есть у вас?
В Озоне сейчас все еще акция 4-ая за рубль. Но все заметили, как Озон цены задрал(. Там можно к Картам еще компанию найти.
Или в  рид.ру  посмотри. На днях заказ оформляла, мне скидку 15% для друзей прислали. Еще 3 дня действует. Если понадобится, пришлю. С 15% скидкой 881 руб. стоят. От 2000 бесплатная доставка (я до нужной суммы деревянными заготовками для декупажа добила, елочками. овечками, оленями -будем с детьми их красками расписывать перед НГ)
Могу еще посоветовать  нужные книги в Лабиринте в корзину закинуть, они иногда делают скидку дополнительную на то, что в корзине (обычно 7-9

----------


## kiara

Ох, Олечка-вовремя мое второе имя))))) я просто не успеваю следить за акциями, в соцсетях меня нет)
Остров сокровищь в 300 руб?! я пойду повешусь))))) у меня скидка в Лабиринте 9%, мне приходилось заново рег-ся, так что коплю с некоторых пор опять(
У меня заказ на общую сумму, если с моей миним скидкой в районе 4000р будет.
Карты все равно хочу))) все, что Кузьме не нравится, у меня чудесно перемещается в Монтессори!
Хотя вот Механизмы мы уже читаем) но текст сложный, очень многое приходится "переводить" или сразу читать в измененном,по ходу дела, виде.
В грозную пору и Ледовое пока не брали. Остров сокровищ нам как произведение очень полюбился, слушали аудиоверсию до дыр))) хотя показала мульт-Ку не стал его смотреть, вот и пойми его)))
Пойду рид.ру гляну, спасибо!

----------


## kiara

Не нашла всего на Рид. Заказала без Острова сокровищ пока на май шоп. 
Девочки, если кто будет что себе заказывать с хорошей скидочкой, пожалуйста, маякните мне, хочу Остров сокровищ к НГ закупить таки.

----------


## летняя мама

> Не нашла всего на Рид. Заказала без Острова сокровищ пока на май шоп. 
> Девочки, если кто будет что себе заказывать с хорошей скидочкой, пожалуйста, маякните мне, хочу Остров сокровищ к НГ закупить таки.


Остров сокровищ только в Лабиринте. Издает Лабиринт.
Через пару дней улетаем. После 9-го вернемся. Если будут скидки, напишу. К НГ обязательно должны быть.

----------


## kiara

В ночь с субботы на воскресенье Лабиринт дает к накопительной скидку 15%!!!! Толтко с 01 до 02 часов-не упустите шанс хорошо сэкономить!
Я возьму наконец-то Остров сокровищ и прихвачу В грозную пору. Есть еще пару новинок о Петсоне и Финдусе)

----------


## kiara

Расскажу про Карты России.
В отличии от Карт мировых, наши-хиииит просто!!!! Ку оценил и листает каждый день, так ему нравится, численность сравнивает, национальные особенности, гербы/флаги. Так приятно ему про нашу область было читать) в общем, мы довольны, что все таки купили! Могу смело рекомендовать)

----------


## летняя мама

Девочки (и мальчики), у меня есть книга Аси Ванякиной Айсберг на ковре в pdf, кому интересно, могу отправить . Пишите мейл .

----------


## kiara

Оля, как это ты раздобыла?) у меня книга есть, я ее все время таскаю из дома в сад), поэтому слить на комп в садик и распечатывать нужное было  бы оооочень удобно! Буду очень благодарна
Montessori-kaluga@mail.ru
На Лабиринте много хороших акций было, я все свои хотелки купила и даже больше-сделала предзаказ на Голубевскую раскраску к Картам России. Мы купили все расскраски-бродилки-находилки Голубева. У меня почти все детские книги изд-ва Ман, Иванов и Фербер, очень нравятся, не только детские, но и семейные форматы. 
Подарочные издания Лабиринта. Книги по пошаговой лепке и пошаговому рисованию, к моему удивлению -Ку дорос)))) или снизошел))
А еще он просто покоряет меня быстротой математических вычислений, посему спрошу совета: может кто подскажет интересные математические задания, самое главное-не занудные.
И поделюсь сама-из всех перепробованных вариантов изучения грамоты Ку оценил букварь Пятибратовой ( в Лабиринте есть).

----------


## летняя мама

> Оля, как это ты раздобыла?) .


Да уж раздобыла) Отправила.
Поллака Настоящие мальчики прочитала?  ( я так и не купила)

Из математики могу посоветовать тетради Жени Кац. Есть книга её же (в соавторстве) Математика в твоих руках http://www.labirint.ru/books/446453/, очень рекомендую.
Пособия Кумон видела, наверное.
Пособия Колосова мне нравятся http://www.labirint.ru/books/427807/ и http://www.labirint.ru/books/276449/ (многоразовое)
Геометрические головоломки http://www.labirint.ru/series/15733/
У Банды умников игры на вычисление http://www.labirint.ru/search/%D0%B1...%B2/?id_genre=
И вообще настолки и головоломки. На счет у нас есть Десять свинок http://www.igroved.ru/games/pig-10/ и Халли-галли http://www.igroved.ru/games/halli-galli/ - на сложение-вычитание, и не занудно (можете в наш местный Настольный грд заглянуть, у них , кажется, эти игры есть открытые, в магазине поиграете и поймете, нужны они вам или нет)
Пособия Левитаса тоже интересные http://my-shop.ru/shop/books/1146542.html, http://my-shop.ru/shop/books/500541....ks/106636.html (могу пару страничек для примера сфотографировать и на почту отправить)
Андрей у нас до весны только головоногов рисовал, прогресс заметный после вот этой книжки http://www.labirint.ru/books/391315/
И Лабиринты нравятся(это переводные, британского издательства usborne), тоже их к математическим развлечениям отношу http://www.labirint.ru/books/453679/ и http://www.labirint.ru/books/453678/

----------


## kiara

Спасибо большое!!!!
Поллака я купила в электронном формате на Ресурсе для айпэда, где то здесь я ссылку давала, до конца не дочитала- тяжело читать с планшета, прям коробит) честно, книга крайне полезна, но в моей голове никакой революции не совершила. Но прочесть ее, я бы всем рекомендовала, и не только родителям мальчиков, но и просто женщинам, для понимания мужчины) и мужчинам-для борьбы с собственными комплексами и страхами. 

И огромное спасибо за подборку! Пойду Лабиринт потрясу! Или, справедливее сказать, трясет меня он))) 4 заказ за декабрь и мне еще все что-то надо))))!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Если кто-то, как и я интересовался книгой Динозавры издательства Розовый жираф, то на рид.ру на нее в декабре скидка 30%, получается 833р. против 1500 в Лабиринте. http://read.ru/actions/877/
ну и рекомендую все книги Анне-Катрин Весле http://www.labirint.ru/authors/26738/
также издательство Пешком в историю. дорогостоящее, но я видела книгу вживую на нон-фикшене, понравилась. http://www.labirint.ru/books/310774/
раскрасочки антистресс для взрослых http://www.labirint.ru/series/30941/

приключения новогодних игрушек http://www.labirint.ru/books/361484/
еще понравились на выставке http://www.labirint.ru/books/452189/
улица сквозь время и город сквозь время http://www.labirint.ru/books/452190/
у меня сын такое любит очень рассматривать и сравнивать.

из выцепленного на нон-фикшене
машинки творения Сонный мишка - ну очень прелесть, да.
старушка крошка с чайную ложку - мелик пашаев http://www.labirint.ru/books/462653/
веселая математика http://www.labirint.ru/books/462683/

размышляю над Софи Дэвус: Мое тело от макушки до пяток от МИФ
айсберг на ковре тоже разглядываем и применяем, как можем. 
еще на нон-фикшене купила такое издание книги Софьи Прокофьевой Лоскутик и облако http://www.labirint.ru/books/449700/
еще не читали, но книга приятная на ощупь и иллюстрации.

----------


## летняя мама

> улица сквозь время и город сквозь время http://www.labirint.ru/books/452190/
> у меня сын такое любит очень рассматривать и сравнивать.
> 
> из выцепленного на нон-фикшене
> машинки творения Сонный мишка - ну очень прелесть, да.
> старушка крошка с чайную ложку - мелик пашаев http://www.labirint.ru/books/462653/
> веселая математика http://www.labirint.ru/books/462683/


Улица и город сквозь время моему совсем не любителю энциклопедий очень понравились, рассматривает с интересом, вопросы задает.
Кубарика купила, уже скорее Ярославке, чем Андрею. 

Как вам Старушка-крошка? Думаю, стоит ли покупать.
Пешком в историю нравится, но цена у них( В библиотеке брали.

Сонный мишка - первая самостоятельно прочитанная книжка Андрюшина.

з.ы. Сестра в этом году впервые с Нон-фикшн практически без книг ушла(только несколько книжек каких-то маленьких издательств купила). Говорит, что цены были настолько высоки, что проще было купить в интернете. 
А я бы с удовольствием там побывала. Просто ради атмосферы. Вы с детьми были?

----------


## yakudza

Девочки! Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, хорошее издание "Алисы в стране чудес"! Хочется красивых картинок)))

----------


## yakudza

а ещё вспомнила про мумий-троллей!!!

----------


## kiara

Если хочется красоты и эстетики, то, думаю, лучше Алисы в Лабиринтовском подарочном издании не придумать- http://www.labirint.ru/alice/

----------


## летняя мама

> Девочки! Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, хорошее издание "Алисы в стране чудес"! Хочется красивых картинок)))


помимо картинок еще на переводчика смотрите. У Яхнина, к примеру , Желток-Белок вместо Шолтая-Болтая.
Классическим перевод Демуровой, Маршака считается.  Заходер еще куда ни шло.
У нас с иллюстрациями Ингпена http://www.labirint.ru/books/229187/
Нравятся издания Лабиринта и Речи http://www.labirint.ru/books/408447/ и http://www.labirint.ru/books/385117/.
Мумми-тролли самый полный вариант http://www.labirint.ru/books/22661/
все, что с цветными картинками издавали - отдельные истории.

----------


## Kusya

Мы недавно озадачились поиском книги-справочника по флоре и фауне наших мест. Ищем книгу с хорошими фотографиями и наиболее полной информацией о птицах, насекомых, животных, растениях. Может вы встречали такую, подскажите! А ещё не могу найти книгу или дедактический материал про палитру, цвета, оттенки. Не встречали?

----------


## летняя мама

> Мы недавно озадачились поиском книги-справочника по флоре и фауне наших мест. Ищем книгу с хорошими фотографиями и наиболее полной информацией о птицах, насекомых, животных, растениях. Может вы встречали такую, подскажите! А ещё не могу найти книгу или дедактический материал про палитру, цвета, оттенки. Не встречали?


про фауну сейчас читаем, познавательно и кравивые иллюстрации (не фото, но узнаваемы) 
http://www.labirint.ru/books/481842/
http://www.labirint.ru/books/481843/

про палитру, цвета http://www.labirint.ru/books/260469/

----------


## kiara

Метод-материал про цвета и палитру я посоветую Монтессори-растяжки ( 4 коробочки с цветовыми табличками)
http://montessori-piter.ru/katalog/m...i-materialy/5/

----------


## летняя мама

> Мы недавно озадачились поиском книги-справочника по флоре и фауне наших мест.


Вчера в шкафу с учебниками порядок наводила, вот http://www.labirint.ru/books/10472/, под запрос подходит, мне кажется.

----------


## Kusya

Это обращение Ники Максимовой, сотрудника издательства "Самокат".

----------


## Kusya

Дорогие мамы (а также, папы, бабушки и дедушки) детей 4-6 лет! 

Не хотите ли помочь отечественной науке и мне лично? Я пишу работу на тему «Восприятие книги современными детьми 4-6 лет» и буду очень признательна вам за любую информацию, касающуюся читательских предпочтений вашего ребёнка.
Может, в эти новогодние выходные у вас найдётся время повести «Читательский дневник» ребенка (а может, вы уже его давно ведёте и поделитесь этим ценным материалом?), или вы со всей страстью будете готовы полноценно вести его в течение нескольких месяцев (лет)? Это было бы очень-очень здорово, но я буду рада и однократным «заметкам на полях»! 
Что примерно нужно:
– что любит читать, что интересно в книге, и что читать наотрез отказывается;
– просит ли перечитывать или, наоборот, пропускать что-то в тексте;
– как воспринимает иллюстрации в книге;
– сопереживает ли героям и какие вопросы задаёт по ходу чтения;
– рисует ли потом героев (лепит, играет в них), узнаёт их вне контекста книги, цитирует ли;
– какие-то специфические особенности;
и т.д.
Понимаю всю вашу занятость, но надеюсь на нашу общую любовь к чтению!
Любую информацию и вопросы посылать мне на почту (nika.editor@gmail.com) или в личные сообщения.

За наибольший вклад в науку выражу свою благодарность в сладко-книжном эквиваленте  :Smile:

----------

